# Seguimento Europa - 2022



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jan 2022 às 12:45)

Bonne année 2022
Frohes neues Jahr 2022
Happy New Year 2022
Feliz Año Nuevo 2022
Buon anno 2022
Gelukkig Nieuwjaar 2022
Շնորհավոր նոր տարի 2022
Καλή χρονιά 2022
Feliĉan novan jaron 2022
Feliz Ano Novo 2022


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jan 2022 às 12:46)

Pek disse:


> Cidade de Leão agora


----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2022 às 15:23)

Grandes flocos na capital leonesa


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2022 às 04:22)

Aviso vermelho de chuva para o litoral centro da Noruega:


"From Wednesday afternoon until early Thursday evening it is expected 80-120 mm/24h, locally perhaps 150 mm/24h"


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2022 às 15:40)

*149,6 mm* já acumulados desde ontem em cerca de 38 horas, em* Forde *na *Noruega* e várias outras estações no litoral centro com mais de 100 mm.
Resultado da passagem das primeiras frentes (oclusa e quente, com subida de 4ºC).

Gradientes de cerca de 80 hPa entre o anticiclone centrado no sul das Ilhas Britânicas e as depressões com núcleos a norte da Islândia, entre a Groenlândia e a SW de Svalbard (Spitzbergen):


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2022 às 13:56)

Pek disse:


> Grandes flocos na capital leonesa



Incríveis flocos, nunca vi nevar assim!


----------



## hurricane (13 Jan 2022 às 17:19)

MSantos disse:


> Incríveis flocos, nunca vi nevar assim!



Dava-me uma coisa se visse nevar assim em Bruxelas. lol


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jan 2022 às 19:48)

Não são flocos! São guardanapos! Fico à espera deles em Viseu. No dia de S. Nunca à tarde.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2022 às 20:08)

MSantos disse:


> Incríveis flocos, nunca vi nevar assim!


Aquilo não é flocos, aquilo é algodão doce só faltou o corante para ter sabor a morango.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jan 2022 às 23:00)

MSantos disse:


> Incríveis flocos, nunca vi nevar assim!


Eu já, mas foi no Canadá 
Eram tão grandes que, se algum te entrasse para a boca, corrias o risco de sufocar...


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2022 às 23:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Eu já, mas foi no Canadá
> Eram tão grandes que, se algum te entrasse para a boca, corrias o risco de sufocar...



Já vi nevar quase assim em Bragança há uns anos, mas os flocos não eram tão grandes.  Canadá é outro Mundo, então se for lake efect snow... Em horas pode cair quase 1m de neve!


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jan 2022 às 23:16)

MSantos disse:


> Já vi nevar quase assim em Bragança há uns anos, mas os flocos não eram tão grandes.  Canadá é outro Mundo, então se for lake efect snow... Em horas pode cair 1m de neve!


Foi em Montreal, mas foi qualquer coisa de espetacular. Super leve, pareciam bolas de algodão  Nunca mais vi nevar daquela maneira.


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2022 às 23:16)

Que mes de Janeiro miserável. Quando é que o Anticiclone sai daqui do meio da Franca?


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2022 às 11:15)

Primeira temperatura mínima inferior a 0°C até agora este inverno na minha estação de Llucmaçanes - Camí Vell de Sant Lluís (62 m, ilha de Menorca): -0,2 °C.
















O valor é muito pequeno em comparação com os enormes registos ibéricos, mas tem a sua importância no contexto da sua localização: uma estação a muito baixa altitude no litoral de uma ilha mediterrânica com uma influência marítima muito forte.


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2022 às 11:16)

Segundo dia consecutivo de geada em Llucmaçanes. Temperatura mínima ainda mais baixa do que a de ontem: -0,5 °C, mas com uma espessura reduzida da camada de geada.












Pequeno zambujeiro


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2022 às 08:51)

Terceira geada consecutiva e temperatura mínima mais baixa deste episódio anticiclónico frio hoje na minha estação de Llucmaçanes-Camí Vell de Sant Lluís (62 m, ilha de Menorca): -0,7 °C.
Azedas (_Oxalis pes-caprae_) arrasadas.












A menos que haja uma surpresa, não haverá geadas amanhã.


----------



## hurricane (20 Jan 2022 às 21:14)

Este anti ciclone alojado no Golfo da Biscaia é uma seca! Quando ele se estabelece por lá, o Inverno está condenado. Nao se ve qualquer hipotese de frio ou neve.


----------



## hurricane (24 Jan 2022 às 09:31)

A nevar bem em Atenas neste momento.


----------



## Toby (25 Jan 2022 às 09:40)

Grécia, ontem:


----------



## hurricane (25 Jan 2022 às 13:20)

Toby disse:


> Grécia, ontem:



É o segundo inverno consecutivo com muita neve na regiao de Atenas. O efeito lago lá é impressionante!


----------



## Toby (25 Jan 2022 às 16:52)

Esta manhã 30cm sobre o aeroporto de Atenas



A Turquia hoje:

Sivas, Gürün, GÜRÜN/GÖBEKÖREN KÖYÜ                           -30,9                           Bolu, Gerede, GEREDE/SAMAT KÖYÜ                           -29,6                           Bolu, Merkez, BOLU/BATI KARADENİZ ORMAN ARŞ.                           -29,5                           Bolu, Dörtdivan, DÖRTDİVAN                           -28,0                           Kayseri, Pınarbaşı, KAYSERİ/PINARBAŞI                           -26,8                           Malatya, Kuluncak, KULUNCAK                           -25,4                           Sivas, Altınyayla, SİVAS/ALTINYAYLA                           -24,7                           Sivas, Kangal, KANGAL                           -24,5                           Kayseri, Tomarza, TOMARZA                           -24,4                           Aksaray, Gülağaç, GÜLAĞAÇ                           -24,1                           Kayseri, Sarız, SARIZ                           -23,0                           Sivas, Şarkışla, ŞARKIŞLA                           -22,5                           Yozgat, Boğazlıyan, BOĞAZLIYAN                           -22,3                           Kayseri, Sarız, SARIZ/YEDİOLUK KÖYÜ                           -22,1                           Nevşehir, Derinkuyu, DERİNKUYU                           -22,0                           Bolu, Yeniçağa, YENİÇAĞA                           -21,6                           Kayseri, Pınarbaşı, PINARBAŞI/PAZARSU KÖYÜ                           -21,6                           Ankara, Çamlıdere, ÇAMLIDERE/ÇAMKORU                           -21,4                           Niğde, Merkez, NİĞDE/BAĞLAMA BELDESİ                           -21,4                           Bolu, Mudurnu, MUDURNU                           -21,3                           Sivas, Gemerek, GEMEREK                           -21,2                           Erzincan, Otlukbeli, OTLUKBELİ                           -21,1                           Konya, Karapınar, KARAPINAR/SAZLIPINAR KÖYÜ                           -21,1                           Sivas, İmranlı, İMRANLI                           -20,8                           Sivas, Yıldızeli, YILDIZELİ/ÇUBUK KÖYÜ                           -20,7                           Kayseri, Melikgazi, ERCİYES KAYAK MERKEZİ                           -20,6                           Konya, Emirgazi, EMİRGAZİ                           -20,6                           Bolu, Mudurnu, MUDURNU/ABANT GÖLÜ                           -20,5                           Kayseri, Özvatan, ÖZVATAN                           -20,5                           Kayseri, Pınarbaşı, PINARBAŞI/YUKARIKIZILÇEVRİK KÖYÜ                           -20,4                           Bayburt, Demirözü, DEMİRÖZÜ/BEŞPINARKÖYÜ                           -20,3                           Kayseri, Tomarza, TOMARZA/ARSLANTAŞ KÖYÜ                           -20,3                           Sivas, Kangal, KANGAL/YENİKÖY KÖYÜ                           -20,3                           Kayseri, Talas, TALAS/KAMBER KÖYÜ                           -20,2                           Erzincan, Refahiye, REFAHİYE                           -20,0                           Kastamonu, İhsangazi, İHSANGAZİ                           -20,0                           Erzincan, Merkez, ERZİNCAN/SAKALTUTAN GEÇİDİ                           -19,8                           Sivas, Yıldızeli, YILDIZELİ                           -19,8                           Kastamonu, Seydiler, SEYDİLER                           -19,7


----------



## Toby (25 Jan 2022 às 18:23)

Istambul:


----------



## LMMS (28 Jan 2022 às 10:36)

Com a possibilidade de conflito entre a Ucrânia e Russia, esta madrugada aparece esta estranha concentração de CO2 mesmo na zona!


----------



## hurricane (31 Jan 2022 às 18:55)

https://images.meteociel.fr/im/77/10788/animseq6.gif

Anticiclone bem no centro da Franca e Bélgica. A sério! Nunca pensei que viesse um inverno tao aborrecido!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2022 às 20:16)

Toby disse:


> Esta manhã 30cm sobre o aeroporto de Atenas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skats = fazer ski de gatas


----------



## hurricane (3 Fev 2022 às 10:58)

Como já era de esperar Janeiro foi um mes aborrecido aqui na Bélgica, seco e temperatura acima da média. A "batata anticiclonica" como eles chamam aqui foi a constante. E as previsoes para Fevereiro e mesmo Marco nao sao melhores com a continuacao de tempo anticiclonico, quente e seco. Enfim. mais um inverno para esquecer. Há 10 anos atrás, a temperatura atingiu os -15C!


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2022 às 21:17)




----------



## irpsit (17 Fev 2022 às 22:04)

A tempestade Eunice segue um dia depois da Dudley.

Ontem a Dudley trouxe ventos fortes e neve à Escocia mas nada de anormal. Já tivemos duas tempestades violentas este Inverno. E a Islandia teve uma tempestade extraordinaria ha uma ou duas semanas atrás.

Agora a Eunice traz um sting jet para a parte sudoeste das ilhas britanicas. Fácil de ver na imagem de satelite. 

Vai ser um evento destructivo, embora localizado.

O Atlantico tem estado tempestuoso a norte, e seco a sul.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2022 às 02:53)




----------



## hurricane (18 Fev 2022 às 09:49)

irpsit disse:


> A tempestade Eunice segue um dia depois da Dudley.
> 
> Ontem a Dudley trouxe ventos fortes e neve à Escocia mas nada de anormal. Já tivemos duas tempestades violentas este Inverno. E a Islandia teve uma tempestade extraordinaria ha uma ou duas semanas atrás.
> 
> ...



É verdade. Aqui na Bélgica e tambem Holanda estamos a espera que seja uma das maiores tempestades dos ultimos anos, Os ventos podem atingir os 150 km/h na costa. Comboios vao deixar de circular da parte da tarde.


----------



## Snifa (18 Fev 2022 às 10:12)

​Avisos vermelhos​
Tempestade Eunice é "uma das piores" das últimas décadas no Reino Unido.​
Hoje às 09:58







*A tempestade Eunice chegou em força ao Reino Unido, ameaçando ser uma das mais potentes a ter atingido o país em três décadas. Por toda a Europa, as autoridades reportam acidentes, cortes de energia e cancelamento de voos e comboios. Na Polónia, três pessoas morreram.*

De acordo com o Met Office, a entidade responsável pelas previsões meteorológicas do país, a tempestade Eunice - a segunda a atingir o Reino Unido numa semana, depois da Dudley - motivou a emissão de um alerta vermelho por causa do vento forte em Londres e no sudeste e parte do leste de Inglaterra, entre as 10 e as 15 horas desta sexta-feira, prevendo-se rajadas de até 145 quilómetros por hora.

Este é o primeiro aviso vermelho emitido para essas áreas desde que o atual sistema começou, há 11 anos. Desde então só 14 desses alertas foram emitidos no país inteiro - dois dos quais hoje, incluindo outro também por causa do vento para a costa norte do sudoeste de Inglaterra e para o sul do País de Gales até às 12 horas. Um aviso vermelho é o mais forte e a sua emissão significa que existe "perigo de vida", risco de interrupção no fornecimento de energia e suspensão de transportes.

Noutras zonas do país, como na maior parte de Inglaterra, no resto do País de Gales, na Irlanda do Norte e na Escócia, vigoram avisos amarelos por causa do vento e da neve.

Esta que, de acordo com a BBC. já está a ser considerada pelos especialistas "uma das piores tempestades" no Reino Unido em três décadas obrigou ao encerramento de centenas de escolas, ao cancelamento de voos e comboios (no País de Gales, todos os serviços ferroviários foram suspensos) e ao corte de energia. No sul da República da Irlanda, onde há zonas que têm registado rajadas de mais de 130 km/h, mais de 6500 casas estão sem energia. No País de Gales, foram mais de 1800 casas. É ainda esperado que o mau tempo provoque danos em edifícios e carros.

Com o Exército pronto para intervir se necessário, as autoridades do país instaram a população a evitarem sair de casa quando os ventos atingirem velocidades máximas.

O Governo britânico convocou para esta sexta-feira uma reunião de emergência para discutir a resposta à tempestade.









						Tempestade Eunice é ″uma das piores″ das últimas décadas no Reino Unido
					

A tempestade Eunice chegou em força ao Reino Unido, ameaçando ser uma das mais potentes a ter atingido o país em três décadas. Por toda a Europa, as autoridades reportam acidentes, cortes de energia e cancelamento de voos e comboios. Na Polónia, três pessoas morreram.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## hurricane (18 Fev 2022 às 14:40)

A Inglaterra já bateu o record de rajada de sempre segundo MetOffice. No Norte de Franca já chegou aos 176 km/h. Aqui na Bélgica está a chegar e na costa já atingiu acima de 120 km/h.


----------



## Thomar (18 Fev 2022 às 15:14)

Só por curiosidade, fez no passado dia 15 de Fevereiro 81 anos do famoso ciclone em Portugal.
Será que com as alterações climáticas essas tempestades raras se estão a deslocar mais para norte?


----------



## joralentejano (18 Fev 2022 às 21:06)

Rajada de* 196km/h* registada na Ilha de Wight, maior valor já registado em Inglaterra.

Em Londres, rajadas a rondar os 130km/h e os seus efeitos na Arena 02:

Uma foto da ondulação nos Países Baixos:


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Fev 2022 às 17:03)

Boas!
Por aqui também andamos a apanhar os bafos deste mau tempo todo, mas especialmente com o vento.
Ontem esteve muito forte, e hoje há novo alerta de vento e chuva para esta noite.


----------



## Pek (4 Mar 2022 às 11:04)

Cidade de Ávila hoje




Mais de 100 mm acumulados em *1 hora* no aeroporto de Alicante-Elche-El Altet


----------



## Mammatus (8 Mar 2022 às 22:55)

Muita neve na região dos Apeninos, Itália


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2022 às 19:14)

Europa toda a vermelho quanto à temperatura. Anomalia de chuva bem visivel na PI:


----------



## Mammatus (10 Mar 2022 às 00:39)

Um gif feito à pressa para mostrar as impressionantes mudanças meteorológicas ocorridas num espaço temporal de aproximadamente duas horas e meia.

Webcam de Santa Domenica Vittoria, pequena comuna siciliana na província de Messina, Itália, localizada a pouco mais de 1000m de altitude e alguns quilómetros da norte do Monte Etna (que aparece à direita)








Spoiler: fotos



















































Sempre em live streaming a webcam no canal do Youtube


----------



## Pek (14 Mar 2022 às 16:46)

Múrcia hoje:


----------



## Pek (15 Mar 2022 às 09:05)




----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2022 às 12:19)

Pek disse:


>


Espetacular!


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 14:36)

Pek disse:


>



Nunca vi nada como isto,incrível!

O satèlite Terra mostra uma dimensão notável desta massa de poeiras:
Imagem hoje cerca das 13h35


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 16:18)

Deixo aqui esta imagem do território da Ucrânia, obtida pelo Terra hoje cerca das 9h53/8h16 (parte ocidental/oriental).
É a primeira em que se consegue uma cobertura de nuvens mínima e se pode observar o estado do terreno quanto à neve.

Resolução 250m, atenção, a imagem é muito grande.



Spoiler: Ucrânia, 15 Março 2022


----------



## Pek (15 Mar 2022 às 16:20)

Mais três imagens de áreas na província de Huesca mostrando como a camada de poeira do Sara na atmosfera não excede uma altitude de 2200-2500 metros, dependendo da localização específica. Algumas pequenas avalanches são também visíveis.










P.S.: Vista panorâmica de um vale em vídeo


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2022 às 23:17)

Pek disse:


>





Pek disse:


> Mais três imagens de áreas na província de Huesca mostrando como a camada de poeira do Sara na atmosfera não excede uma altitude de 2200-2500 metros, dependendo da localização específica. Algumas pequenas avalanches são também visíveis.
> 
> Ver anexo 1217Ver anexo 1218Ver anexo 1219
> 
> ...


Simplesmente espetacular! 
Natureza sempre a surpreender, desta vez pela positiva 

Obrigado pelas partilhas


----------



## Pek (16 Mar 2022 às 10:47)

Câmara web do Aneto (3404 m, província de Huesca) agora, com a linha de poeira do Sara perfeitamente marcada 1200 metros abaixo.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2022 às 14:45)

Mais uma fotografia dos Pirenéus nestes dias:


----------



## Mammatus (16 Mar 2022 às 23:06)




----------



## Pek (22 Mar 2022 às 14:14)

*373 mm* ontem em Eslida (província de Castellón)


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Mar 2022 às 22:55)

Anomalias bem definidas no continente europeu, Mediterrâneo com as frias, o resto quente. Indício de NAO a ir para negativo, aliás é mesmo isso que a previsão diz.






E o anticiclone europeu a dar um belo olhar sobre o continente:


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2022 às 00:00)

Penso que isto não faz grande mossa, existe na net com qualidade muita informação e não acredito que os Russos não tenham os seus próprios meios, como satelites meteorológicos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Mar 2022 às 09:06)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Anomalias bem definidas no continente europeu, Mediterrâneo com as frias, o resto quente. Indício de NAO a ir para negativo, aliás é mesmo isso que a previsão diz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Está tudo muito seco na Europa Central e de Leste...


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Mar 2022 às 16:08)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Está tudo muito seco na Europa Central e de Leste...


É normal num final de Inverno, a vegetação "morre" por completo com o frio, só começa tudo a ficar verde na Primavera/Verão.


----------



## Mammatus (24 Mar 2022 às 09:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É normal num final de Inverno, a vegetação "morre" por completo com o frio, só começa tudo a ficar verde na Primavera/Verão.


Com efeito.
No Inverno a precipitação ocorre normalmente sob a forma de neve e o frio limita o crescimento vegetativo. A Primavera e Verão são as estações de maior precipitação que, em conjunto com o período maior luminosidade, vão ter um efeito positivo no desenvolvimento vegetal.

Na Europa do Sul é o inverso, com o Verão seco a limitar o desenvolvimento das plantas. O período de crescimento/rejuvenescimento vegetal retoma no Outono, com a chegada das primeiras chuvas.

Portanto, e em termos genéricos, se o ano for "normal" ao observarmos as imagens de satélite nesta altura veremos a Europa Central e Oriental em tons de castanho, ou mesmo branco se existir acumulação de neve, a contrastar com o verde da Europa do Sul.


----------



## Mammatus (25 Mar 2022 às 00:49)

O coração da Europa praticamente desprovido de nebulosidade em resultado da extensa área anticiclónica.


----------



## hurricane (28 Mar 2022 às 15:43)

Grande massa de ar frio que se está a prever para o final da semana na Europa Ocidental. É preciso chegar a Abril para estas massas que deviam ter vindo em Janeiro ou Fevereiro?


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mar 2022 às 23:14)

hurricane disse:


> Grande massa de ar frio que se está a prever para o final da semana na Europa Ocidental. É preciso chegar a Abril para estas massas que deviam ter vindo em Janeiro ou Fevereiro?


É de facto uma entrada polar pouco comum para Abril. A maioria da Europa já estava a habituar-se à Primavera com as anomalias positivas. Em alguns locais as máximas caem em pique cerca de 15 a 20 graus.






A Europa trocou o anticiclone pela baixa pressão muito rapidamente, o núcleo parece estabilizar em cima de Itália. Isso significa muita neve para a cordilheira dos Alpes e todo o território a norte! França, Alemanha e Áustria que se preparem para um nevão.

São particularidades, Abril é um mês transitório e podem acontecer coisas destas.


----------



## Mammatus (29 Mar 2022 às 00:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É de facto uma entrada polar pouco comum para Abril. *A maioria da Europa já estava a habituar-se à Primavera com as anomalias positivas.* Em alguns locais as máximas caem em pique cerca de 15 a 20 graus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É verdade! Eu costumo acompanhar a temporada ciclística na TV e nas últimas corridas algum pessoal aficionado da Flandres apresentava-se com uma indumentária bem fresca, tal era o bom tempo que fazia na altura. 






Agora levam com uma valente entrada fria na mudança do mês. 

O mês de Abril sendo a Abril, passe a redundância, ou seja, pródigo a fazer "piruetas" meteorológicas.


----------



## hurricane (29 Mar 2022 às 12:51)

O GFS está um sonho. Com um valente nevao aqui em Bruxelas na Quinta-Feira.


----------



## hurricane (30 Mar 2022 às 10:38)

As previsoes continuam promissoras. Dependendo um bocado dos modelos, Holanda e Bélgica poderao ter um nevao memoravel para esta altura do ano.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Mar 2022 às 00:53)




----------



## hurricane (31 Mar 2022 às 09:12)

Aqui na zona central de Bélgica, a primeira vaga foi um flop (previsto por alguns modelos). Nada de neve, nem mesmo de chuva A temperatura está nos 2 graus. Mas na zona Sul e montanhosa está a nevar muito. O interior da Holanda também ja levou com bastante neve. Por enquanto, a maior previsao de neve é para esta noite e amanha de manha. Vamos ver.


----------



## hurricane (1 Abr 2022 às 08:27)

Desde as 7 da manha que tem estado a nevar bem com zero graus. Mas os flocos sao pequenos e portanto nao acumula nas estradas e passeios. Mas no resto está tudo branquinho. Uma inverno tardio sem duvida!


----------



## Pek (1 Abr 2022 às 10:51)

Cidade de Pamplona (450 m, província de Navarra) agora


----------



## tomalino (1 Abr 2022 às 17:28)

Estive esta semana em trabalho por Valladolid (Espanha) e ontem o dia foi bem animado, com vários aguaceiros fortes, acompanhados por granizo e trovoada.
Aqui ficam duas fotografias (com o telemóvel) de duas células de ontem, perto de Ruedas, província de Valladolid:


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Abr 2022 às 20:51)

Bela Primavera


----------



## Pek (2 Abr 2022 às 10:40)

Cidade de Pamplona (450 m) agora




Volta a nevar:



Arredores da cidade (570 m)


----------



## Pek (2 Abr 2022 às 10:58)

Perto da nascente do Douro (província de Sória) agora. Vento forte e temperatura sentida de -21 °C.


----------



## Pek (2 Abr 2022 às 11:05)

Subiza (670 m, província de Navarra)





P.S.: Bacia de Pamplona desde _El Perdón_


----------



## Pek (2 Abr 2022 às 15:45)

Cidade de Vitoria (520 m, província de Álava) hoje:


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Abr 2022 às 20:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bela Primavera


Hoje foi mais agreste:


----------



## Pek (3 Abr 2022 às 15:20)

Fuentes de Jiloca (província de Saragoça). Proteção de culturas floridas a -7 °C.




O mesmo na província de Lérida


----------



## Pek (3 Abr 2022 às 15:27)

Neve na zona alta de Barcelona hoje


----------



## Pek (4 Abr 2022 às 17:48)

Sotres (província de Astúrias) hoje


----------



## Pek (5 Abr 2022 às 15:37)

Ruidera (província de Ciudad Real) hoje




Hueneja (fronteira entre as províncias de Granada e Almeria) agora



P.S.:


----------



## Pek (5 Abr 2022 às 18:34)

El Bonillo  (província de Albacete) agora:


----------



## Pek (5 Abr 2022 às 18:48)

Nerpio (província de Albacete) faz uma hora


----------



## GSM2046 (5 Abr 2022 às 19:35)




----------



## Pek (5 Abr 2022 às 23:01)

Cidade de Albacete agora




Chinchilla (perto da cidade de Albacete) 




Viveros


----------



## Pek (6 Abr 2022 às 10:49)

Viveros (província de Albacete)


----------



## Pek (6 Abr 2022 às 19:45)

Impressionante vídeo do _Parque Natural de Sierra María-Los Vélez_ (província de Almeria) hoje. Estrada A-317 sentido sul.


----------



## Pek (20 Abr 2022 às 09:14)

Cidade de Segóvia agora




Cerler (província de Huesca) 



La Morcuera (província de Madrid)


----------



## Pek (20 Abr 2022 às 10:20)

Torrecaballeros, perto da cidade de Segóvia


----------



## Pek (20 Abr 2022 às 11:52)

Primeiro SCM da temporada


----------



## Pek (20 Abr 2022 às 12:28)

El Espinar, San Rafael e Los Ángeles de San Rafael (província de Segóvia):


----------



## Pek (23 Abr 2022 às 17:13)

Alto curso do rio Douro (Duruelo de la Sierra, província de Sória) hoje


----------



## Pek (24 Abr 2022 às 13:05)

Duruelo de la Sierra hoje. Impressionante.


----------



## Pek (3 Mai 2022 às 10:16)

Pliego (província de Murcia) ontem


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mai 2022 às 23:06)

202 mm segundo a AEMET em Valência (Viveros), embora no Twitter esteja atrasada essa informação. 




Valência tem uma média anual um pouco inferior a Faro e em 2 meses já choveu mais que chove num ano, acho que é o melhor sítio para viver. Outono e Primavera é sempre a bombar forte e feio.


----------



## Pek (4 Mai 2022 às 11:07)

Mais de 260 mm em algumas estações da cidade de Valência em poucas horas. Pequeno SCM retrógrado estacionário alimentado pelo Mediterrâneo


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mai 2022 às 21:12)

Parece bastante grave, valores com períodos de retorno muito grandes. Esperemos que não haja fatalidades...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mai 2022 às 22:58)

Cabo de Gata (Almeria) acumulou 50 mm, hoje.


----------



## Pek (5 Mai 2022 às 18:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Cabo de Gata (Almeria) acumulou 50 mm, hoje.



250 mm neste período de primavera. A sua média anual normal mal atinge 200 mm.  



Deserto de Tabernas, onde os filmes de Spaghetti western:


----------



## jotackosta (14 Mai 2022 às 12:54)

Por Vétroz, Valais, na Suíça estão neste momento 24°C. Uma brisa quente e nuvens pelas montanhas. Probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas este fim-de-semana. 

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (19 Mai 2022 às 12:50)

Finalmente chegaram as tempestades de verao aqui na Bélgica. Bastante trovoada durante a noite e agora muita chuva. A ver se ajuda naquela que já é a segunda Primavera mais seca. A temperatura muito abafada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2022 às 01:53)

Amanhã pode haver estragos na Alemanha...


----------



## hurricane (20 Mai 2022 às 12:02)

Paris quebrou o record de temperatura minima mais alta em Maio com 22C na noite de Quinta. Impressionante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2022 às 14:39)

Já começou o festival, até o chrome quase bloqueia lol


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2022 às 18:51)

Tornado... Lippstadt



Supercélulas continuam o seu caminho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2022 às 20:45)

45,7ºC Marrocos


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2022 às 21:26)

Espanha com vários registos acima dos 40ºC hoje. Os* 41,8ºC* em Andújar (Jaén) devem ser recorde.





AEMET

Estive a ver os extremos para o mês de maio nas cidades mais quentes de Espanha e os valores de temperatura máxima mais altos que encontrei foi em Córdoba e em Sevilha, registados em 2015, quando também foi registado o recorde em Beja.

Córdoba (Aeroporto): *41,2ºC* (13 de maio)
Sevilha: *40,8ºC* (13 de maio)

Mesmo na cidade de Jaén, a temperatura mais alta registada até ao momento em maio era de 38,4ºC, em 2006. Hoje registou 40,1ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jun 2022 às 20:02)

Belo festival previsto:


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jun 2022 às 19:24)

Chegou a vez do Mediterrâneo...


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2022 às 13:22)

Mau tempo​Fortes tempestades causam um morto e 15 feridos em França.​
Hoje às 12:09.






Grandes pedras de granizo caíram em Vensat, França

Foto: Thierry ZOCCOLAN / AFP


*Pelo menos uma pessoa morreu e outras 15 ficaram feridas nas últimas horas em França, duas delas com gravidade, após uma noite de chuva, granizo e relâmpagos, com os serviços meteorológicos franceses a registarem mais de 50 mil.*

O Ministro do Interior, Gérald Darmanin, confirmou este domingo o balanço inicial de vítimas, após ter estimado que os bombeiros franceses tinham efetuado cerca de 3400 intervenções durante a noite.

Segundo o governante, a vítima mortal foi uma mulher de 30 anos que foi apanhada num deslizamento de terras em Rouen, no noroeste de França. Entre os 15 feridos está uma rapariga de 13 anos, que se encontra em estado crítico.

Gérald Darmanin anunciou também que irá propor na segunda-feira que seja declarado o estado de catástrofe natural no país, tendo em conta os danos causados, especialmente nas culturas agrícolas, com destaque para as vinhas, que foram afetadas pelo granizo.

As autoridades meteorológicas francesas avisaram que as tempestades poderão repetir-se hoje no leste do país, especialmente na Alsácia, Lorena e Borgonha, embora as autoridades tenham retirado gradualmente o estado de alerta laranja declarado no sábado ao fim da tarde em mais de 65 departamentos do país.









						Fortes tempestades causam um morto e 15 feridos em França
					

Pelo menos uma pessoa morreu e outras 15 ficaram feridas nas últimas horas em França, duas delas com gravidade, após uma noite de chuva, granizo e relâmpagos, com os serviços meteorológicos franceses a registarem mais de 50 mil.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2022 às 13:38)




----------



## hurricane (5 Jun 2022 às 14:22)

Por aqui ontem também choveu imenso e alguma trovoada. Hoje tem sido chuva constante desde as 11 da manha. Por enquanto nada de trovoadas muito fortes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2022 às 18:32)

Esta saída das 12Z do GFS é algo demónico para França...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2022 às 21:06)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Esta saída das 12Z do GFS é algo demónico para França...


Esses valores devem ser raros em praticamente todos os locais de França, mas na zona oeste ainda devem ser mais. Cenários preocupantes que vão aparecendo um pouco por todo o planeta.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2022 às 07:46)

Pior onda de calor em França antes do solstício.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2022 às 23:11)




----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jun 2022 às 23:21)

Muitos recordes devem ir à vida na região da Normandia...


----------



## luigilias (16 Jun 2022 às 23:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Muitos recordes devem ir à vida na região da Normandia...


Incrível! A água do mar na costa da Nova Aquitânia com valores de 28 a 30ºC, em meados de Junho!
40ºC previstos em Pau e 38ºC na cidade costeira de Biarritz!


----------



## StormRic (16 Jun 2022 às 23:42)

luigilias disse:


> A água do mar na costa da Nova Aquitânia com valores de 28 a 30ºC



 onde viste essa informação?
Esses valores são, por enquanto, impossíveis. As temperaturas que estão no mapa são atmosféricas à superfície.


----------



## luigilias (17 Jun 2022 às 00:58)

StormRic disse:


> onde viste essa informação?
> Esses valores são, por enquanto, impossíveis. As temperaturas que estão no mapa são atmosféricas à superfície.


Os do mar vi nesse mapa, mas pelos vistos interpretei mal! Pensei que os valores que surgem sobre o mar representassem a temperatura da superfície da água... Sorry! Que tolice a minha, claro que tal não podia acontecer, sobretudo nesta época do ano!


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2022 às 01:30)

luigilias disse:


> Os do mar vi nesse mapa, mas pelos vistos interpretei mal! Pensei que os valores que surgem sobre o mar representassem a temperatura da superfície da água... Sorry! Que tolice a minha, claro que tal não podia acontecer, sobretudo nesta época do ano!



 Esperemos que nunca se chegue a esse ponto no aquecimento global... 

No entanto há grandes zonas oceânicas que sazonalmente atingem valores até superiores, >= 30ºC.



			https://www.ospo.noaa.gov/data/sst/contour/global.c.gif


----------



## hurricane (17 Jun 2022 às 09:34)

Aqui na Bélgica também sao valores impressionantes, principalmente para meados de Junho. Normalmente essas temperaturas so vem em Julho.


----------



## hurricane (17 Jun 2022 às 14:26)

No meteociel já mostra alguns locais no Sul de Franca acima de 40C.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2022 às 16:57)




----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2022 às 17:07)

joralentejano disse:


>



Portugal Continental perfeitamente fora, nesta altura e próximos dias, desta tremenda situação, mas ainda com uma excepção, não tão grave no entanto, no Nordeste Transmontano.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2022 às 17:16)

joralentejano disse:


>



Zona de Le Mans


----------



## hurricane (18 Jun 2022 às 17:29)

É de facto impressionante os valores de temperatura em França. Aqui na Bélgica também muito calor com a temperatura nos 32 C em Bruxelas. E se não fosse o céu com nuvens altas, tinha subido mais. Não é um recordo mas a meio de junho, é bastante excepcional.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2022 às 17:55)

E tudo o vento levou...






E se não fosse o jetstream tinha ido tudo para o Reino Unido.

Do lado espanhol, o aeroporto de San Sebastian chegou aos* 43,5ºC*  Das normais 91-20, são +20ºC e um recorde de +4ºC para Junho em relação ao anterior...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jun 2022 às 19:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E tudo o vento levou...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E ainda bem que levou. As previsões que havia nalguns modelos para estes dias há uma semana eram medonhas, e felizmente mudaram para melhor dada a atual situação de seca.


----------



## luigilias (20 Jun 2022 às 06:25)

Tão impressionante como o novo record de temperatura em Biarritz, 42,9°C antes do verão, foi o repentino arrefecimento que se sucedeu: o vento marítimo a 65 km/h fez com que os 42,9°C atingidos às 16h descessem para 27,4°C às 17h. Às 20h o arrefecimento atingiu uns frescos 20,7°C... é surpreendente!
Este fenómeno típico do Golfo da Biscaia é chamado "galerne" em francês e "enbata" em basco.

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/meteo/c...e-dans-le-sud-ouest-de-la-france_5205835.html

Biarritz_galerne_2022-06-18


----------



## Pek (21 Jun 2022 às 16:18)

luigilias disse:


> Tão impressionante como o novo record de temperatura em Biarritz, 42,9°C antes do verão, foi o repentino arrefecimento que se sucedeu: o vento marítimo a 65 km/h fez com que os 42,9°C atingidos às 16h descessem para 27,4°C às 17h. Às 20h o arrefecimento atingiu uns frescos 20,7°C... é surpreendente!
> Este fenómeno típico do Golfo da Biscaia é chamado "galerne" em francês e "enbata" em basco.
> 
> https://www.francetvinfo.fr/meteo/c...e-dans-le-sud-ouest-de-la-france_5205835.html
> ...



_Galerna_. Um fenómeno muito típico da Cornija Cantábrica.







Mais informação sobre este fenómeno:









						Las galernas
					

Es conocido que la Península Ibérica se encuentra en una situación geográfica con una meteorología compleja, a la que se suma su marcada compartimentación orográfica. Ello da lugar a marcadas singu…




					aemetblog.es


----------



## Pek (21 Jun 2022 às 16:30)

Tornado em Alcañiz (província de Teruel) agora


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jun 2022 às 23:21)

Mais quente no Báltico que em Portugal






Acontece


----------



## GSM2046 (25 Jun 2022 às 17:23)

30° em Barcelona às 18h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jun 2022 às 20:59)

Temperatura do mar 
Mais um ano, o Báltico consegue passar os 20ºC primeiro que Portugal. Cada vez mais regular. Anomalias de +6ºC em alguns pontos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jun 2022 às 21:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mais um ano, o Báltico consegue passar os 20ºC primeiro que Portugal. Cada vez mais regular. Anomalias de +6ºC em alguns pontos.


Não é verdade. Os 20°C em Portugal foram atingidos em fevereiro, ou seja, muito antes que no Báltico. Para além disso, já houve mínimas tropicais em vários pontos do país.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jun 2022 às 23:45)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Não é verdade. Os 20°C em Portugal foram atingidos em fevereiro, ou seja, muito antes que no Báltico. Para além disso, já houve mínimas tropicais em vários pontos do país.


Isto é temperatura do mar*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jun 2022 às 00:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isto é temperatura do mar*


Assim já faz mais sentido!


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jun 2022 às 18:49)

Impressionante e também assustador ver valores acima de 30ºC em latitudes tão elevadas...


----------



## Pek (30 Jun 2022 às 13:37)

Comarca dos Monegros (comunidade de Aragão) ontem:


----------



## Iceberg (30 Jun 2022 às 14:27)




----------



## Pek (1 Jul 2022 às 11:36)

Duruelo de la Sierra (província de Sória) hoje




Rede NOROMET:


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jul 2022 às 12:31)

Que contraste


----------



## Pek (1 Jul 2022 às 12:32)

Pek disse:


> Comarca dos Monegros (comunidade de Aragão) ontem:



Supercélula de alta precipitação dos Monegros etiquetada


----------



## Pek (1 Jul 2022 às 22:51)

Climatologia de células convectivas severas no leste e nordeste ibérico 2008-2018. Teruel, Castellón e interior de Barcelona-Lérida-Girona  Enorme diferença com o lado francês e com o vale de Aran espanhol devido ao bloqueio orográfico dos Pirenéus







Intensidade crescente ao longo do período de estudo, especialmente durante os meses de Verão.





P.S.: Estudo completo em anexo.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2022 às 15:16)

Colapso de uma parte do Glaciar Marmolada, em Itália, devido às temperaturas elevadas:


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2022 às 20:23)

Pelo menos seis mortos devido a deslizamento de glaciar nos Alpes italianos​








						Pelo menos seis mortos devido a deslizamento de glaciar nos Alpes italianos
					

Pelo menos cinco pessoas morreram e oito ficaram feridas depois de parte de um glaciar ter deslizado nos Alpes italianos neste domingo....




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## jotackosta (3 Jul 2022 às 20:47)

Pela Suíça a noite começa assim. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2022 às 01:41)

Temperaturas superficiais da água do mar no Mediterrâneo, ontem: 28ºC ao largo das costas do sul de Itália.
Demasiado cedo e demasiado a norte para esta SST.













Anomalia:


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2022 às 10:02)

StormRic disse:


> Temperaturas superficiais da água do mar no Mediterrâneo, ontem: 28ºC ao largo das costas do sul de Itália.
> Demasiado cedo e demasiado a norte para esta SST.
> 
> 
> ...


Esperemos que isso não tenha graves consequências, principalmente lá mais para a frente, quando a instabilidade no Mediterrâneo começar a aumentar. A anomalia no Báltico é também impressionante e ainda mais significativa. 
____________________________________
Entretanto, ainda relativamente à derrocada do glaciar nos Alpes Italianos:
Aumenta para 20 o número de desaparecidos nos Alpes italianos após derrocada​*As operações de resgate ainda estão em curso. Seis pessoas foram encontradas mortas e nove ficaram feridas. Os socorristas receiam que as pessoas desaparecidas possam não ter sobrevivido devido à violência da avalanche de gelo, neve e rochas que chegou a atingir os 200 km/h após a derrocada de um glaciar que se tinha fraturado*

Expresso


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jul 2022 às 16:37)

Esses glaciares de montanha estão condenados! Uma tristeza! Ouvi que foram registados 10°c no topo ou na zona do glaciar...calculo que seja  uma temperatura elevada para o local...


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2022 às 16:57)

trovoadas disse:


> Esses glaciares de montanha estão condenados! Uma tristeza! Ouvi que foram registados 10°c no topo ou na zona do glaciar...calculo que seja  uma temperatura elevada para o local...



Os cumes do Marmolada são o topo das Dolomites, cerca de 3300 m.









						Marmolada glacier collapse in Italy kills seven
					

Italy's prime minister says the incident is "without doubt" linked to climate change.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jul 2022 às 19:03)

Bloom de cianobactérias bem evidente agora no Báltico:





Praticamente toda a água à volta da peninsula de Itália com elevada anomalia. Certos sítios perto dos 30ºC...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jul 2022 às 22:43)




----------



## Pek (5 Jul 2022 às 18:58)

Festival de supercélulas simultâneas em Teruel agora:





P.S.: Perales del Alfambra (Teruel)






Autores: Carlos Deza-José Antonio Quirantes


----------



## Pek (6 Jul 2022 às 17:35)

Repetição da peça. Andorra (província de Teruel) hoje:




Yecla (Múrcia)



P.S.: Andorra (Teruel)


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2022 às 21:08)

Governo italiano decreta estado de emergência devido a seca extrema​








						Governo italiano decreta estado de emergência devido a seca extrema
					

Crise climática em Itália pode afetar a economia do país, nomeadamente, 30% da produção agrícola.




					sol.sapo.pt


----------



## Pek (6 Jul 2022 às 23:20)

La Fatarella (província de Tarragona). Essa tonalidade esverdeada...


----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2022 às 07:57)

Bombardeio. Andorra (Teruel) ontem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2022 às 17:09)

Com a cut-off a levar o calor todo para norte, podemos muito bem ter novos recordes no dia 19 em muitos países...


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 17:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Com a cut-off a levar o calor todo para norte, podemos muito bem ter novos recordes no dia 19 em muitos países...



42ºC na Bélgica é terror; 40ºC na Grande Londres também.


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2022 às 17:55)




----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jul 2022 às 22:03)

Orion disse:


>


Essa imagem leva-me a um sonho que tive há uns tempos com múltiplos tornados. Nem sabia que era um fenómeno possível.


----------



## luigilias (11 Jul 2022 às 22:10)

Several water jets appear over the Finnish archipelago - Nord News
					

Members of the Coast Guard of Western Finland reported an unusual sighting of several simultaneous bodies of water over the sea between the municipalities of




					nord.news


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 00:45)

Orion disse:


>





TiagoLC disse:


> Essa imagem leva-me a um sonho que tive há uns tempos com múltiplos tornados. Nem sabia que era um fenómeno possível.





luigilias disse:


> Several water jets appear over the Finnish archipelago - Nord News
> 
> 
> Members of the Coast Guard of Western Finland reported an unusual sighting of several simultaneous bodies of water over the sea between the municipalities of
> ...



Tradução Google do finlandês:
"No fim de semana, ocorreram tornados espetaculares na superfície do mar na área do mar entre* Pyhämaa e Kustav*, que podem ser devastadores no mar e em terra. Ao mesmo tempo, os trombos eram visíveis no seu melhor 7. A foto foi tirada por um funcionário da LSMV em North *Åland.* #trombo"

Sábado dia 9, cerca das 12h utc, uma frente oclusa associada a um núcleo depressionário fazendo parte de uma depressão complexa sobre a Escandinávia, movia-se para ENE.
A essa hora a frente estava muito perto da costa finlandesa:






Na imagem de satélite do Aqua, cerca das 11:09 utc, eram visíveis células associadas a essa frente no Golfo de Bótnia, no Báltico, na zona do estreito entre Estocolmo e Turku (Finlândia). O relato cita o mar ao largo das localidades de Pyhämaa e Kustavi, assinaladas na imagem.






Foram estas células que produziram as várias trombas marinhas observadas e registadas nas fotos e no vídeo.

Duas estações WU na costa de Kustavi registaram a passagem de fortes células durante a manhã e início da tarde desse evento, com precipitações acumuladas de 19,1 mm e 16,5 mm. As temperaturas máximas nesse dia e estações foram 18,6ºC e 19,1ºC, valores muito próximos da temperatura superficial do mar (18ºC). A anomalia das SST era de cerca de 3ºC a 4ºC.





__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				








__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				




Seria interessante encontrar outros relatos ou investigação do fenómeno. Num comentário, é citado um outro caso de múltiplas trombas ("oito") em New Jersey (EUA).


----------



## GSM2046 (12 Jul 2022 às 01:27)

Parece que Espanha e as Baleares vão levar com ar muito quente. No litoral continua nebuloso e húmido (1:00 am)


----------



## blade (12 Jul 2022 às 21:02)




----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2022 às 13:23)

Recordes absolutos de temperatura máxima ontem em duas estações principais e históricas da AEMET nas cidades de Ourense (*43,3 °C*) e Leão (*36,7 °C*. Bate o recorde de Julho de 1942. Série de 84 anos)


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 13:41)

Reino Unido, Irlanda e Benelux à beira de recordes absurdos:


----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2022 às 19:59)




----------



## Thomar (14 Jul 2022 às 20:02)

Pek disse:


>


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2022 às 20:08)

Pek disse:


>


SCM?


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 20:17)

Pek disse:


>





Thomar disse:


>



Já agora...

Em apenas 10 minutos:





À mesma hora da imagem de satélite no visível:





IR e massas de ar:


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 20:23)

Pek disse:


>



Monforte de Lemos:


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 20:26)

Fotos vindas da Galiza!





Fonte : David Nicolas


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 20:30)




----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2022 às 20:46)

TiagoLC disse:


> SCM?


Sim


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 20:49)

Muito raro ver um SCM pela Galiza


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 21:08)

Pek disse:


> Sim
> 
> Ver anexo 1876



Gigantesco, para a memória mesmo


----------



## ACalado (14 Jul 2022 às 21:24)

Fantástica formação, estava a acompanhar, não é nada normal ver isto na PI


----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2022 às 21:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Muito raro ver um SCM pela Galiza


Assim é. É um território muito atlântico, mas hoje as condições de alimentação eram boas.


----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2022 às 21:55)

ACalado disse:


> Fantástica formação, estava a acompanhar, não é nada normal ver isto na PI



No leste e nordeste da Península Ibérica, é bastante comum desde o final da Primavera até ao início do Outono. Também na costa mediterrânica e nas Ilhas Baleares, de finais de Agosto a Dezembro. No Sudoeste, Oeste e Noroeste, por outro lado, é muito mais raro, embora por vezes apareça.

A versão gigante do SCM, o CCM, tem o mesmo padrão de distribuição. Precisamente o primeiro CCM registado na Europa desde que as imagens de satélite ficaram disponíveis foi um no leste da Península Ibérica que causou a trágica Pantanada de Tous (Outubro de 1982) com uma precipitação de até 1.000 mm em 15 horas.

Mais informação sobre este evento:








						La Pantanada de Tous: hasta 1.000 litros en sólo 15 horas
					

Se formó un sistema tormentoso con un diámetro próximo a los cien kilómetros, el primero que se detectaba en Europa desde que se disponía de imágenes




					www.tiempo.com


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jul 2022 às 21:58)

A forma como respeitou a fronteira é incrível. Independentemente da posição das cut-offs ou cavados, a Galiza leva quase sempre a melhor em relação ao Norte de Portugal. A posição e a orografia são mais favoráveis. E eu que o diga, são muitas as vezes que vejo o melhor a ir lá parar. 

E a forma como os modelos não sabem lidar com este tipo de situações também é notável.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Jul 2022 às 22:11)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A forma como respeitou a fronteira é incrível. Independentemente da posição das cut-offs ou cavados, a Galiza leva quase sempre a melhor em relação ao Norte de Portugal. A posição e a orografia são mais favoráveis. E eu que o diga, são muitas as vezes que vejo o melhor a ir lá parar.
> 
> E a forma como os modelos não sabem lidar com este tipo de situações também é notável.


Fui acompanhando o desenvolvimento das trovoadas desde quando ainda estavam em Portugal e por aqui ainda estavam fracas, mal passaram a fronteira explodiram logo.
Depois foram-se desenvolvendo mais para W/NW e até ao longo da costa na Galiza houve trovoada.
Se isto tudo tivesse acontecido começado mais para sul poderia ter havido algo aqui para o norte.


O Arome francês acertou com a previsão, mas a maior parte dos outros modelos nem precipitação colocavam.


----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2022 às 22:37)

Meios de comunicação e meteorologia, uma relação quase impossível 









						Un termómetro de la vía pública alcanza la cifra récord de 55 grados
					

La ola de calor está pulverizando todos los registros




					www.diariodesevilla.es


----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2022 às 22:51)

guimeixen disse:


> O Arome francês acertou com a previsão, mas a maior parte dos outros modelos nem precipitação colocavam.



É verdade que o Mediterrâneo pode por vezes ser um pequeno desafio porque tende a modelar mal a influência da temperatura da superfície do mar no desenvolvimento de sistemas de trovoadas e precipitação intensa, mas o AROME é um modelo fantástico, o melhor actualmente disponível para a nossa área.


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 23:10)




----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2022 às 23:12)

Ferrol (Corunha)




Intensidade torrencial local




Sober (Lugo)


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jul 2022 às 23:17)

Isto segue-se aos novos recordes de temperatura registados na Galiza.
Em particular os *44,0ºC* de Ourense.
Todo aquele calor acumulado, e a humidade a ser forçada a passar toda aquela cadeia montanhosa que divide o norte de Portugal com a Galiza, hoje resultaram numa surpresa...


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jul 2022 às 00:24)

Pek disse:


> Meios de comunicação e meteorologia, uma relação quase impossível
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Só o título é que é sensacionalista, no entanto:
"Los transeúntes que a esa hora paseaban junto a esta hora por la zona veían con asombro cómo este termómetro instalado en la vía pública marcaba 55 grados* y, aunque se sabe que esa temperatura no es real sino que obedece al recalentamiento del sol**,* algunos ciudadanos no dejaban pasar el momento para inmortalizar la cifra con una fotografía con su teléfono móvil."


----------



## Pek (15 Jul 2022 às 07:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Isto segue-se aos novos recordes de temperatura registados na Galiza.
> Em particular os *44,0ºC* de Ourense.
> Todo aquele calor acumulado, e a humidade a ser forçada a passar toda aquela cadeia montanhosa que divide o norte de Portugal com a Galiza, hoje resultaram numa surpresa...



Resumo gráfico das temperaturas máximas de ontem na rede MeteoGalicia







6.000 raios







Radar 2D no início







Radar 3D no início (DVIL 5.7 g/m3)







Echotop máximo perto de *18 km*







Doppler


----------



## Pek (15 Jul 2022 às 08:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Só o título é que é sensacionalista, no entanto:
> "Los transeúntes que a esa hora paseaban junto a esta hora por la zona veían con asombro cómo este termómetro instalado en la vía pública marcaba 55 grados* y, aunque se sabe que esa temperatura no es real sino que obedece al recalentamiento del sol**,* algunos ciudadanos no dejaban pasar el momento para inmortalizar la cifra con una fotografía con su teléfono móvil."



Sim, embora apenas fazer uma notícia sobre isto, assistida pelo título, seja o típico sensacionalismo para levar os visitantes a visitar o site. Especificamente, este "termómetro" mostrou temperaturas 11-12 ºC mais elevadas do que as temperaturas reais na área. O problema é que os meios de comunicação tinham "aquecido" as expectativas nos últimos dias ao falar de recordes absolutos e de temperaturas esperadas para as cidades de Sevilha e Córdova de 47-48 ºC e a realidade não se aproximou disso na zona. É preciso compreender que em Espanha, quando se fala de calor, há sempre um repórter em directo em Sevilha, mesmo que as temperaturas máximas sejam de facto mais elevadas no ocidente, mas a fama é a fama. Neste caso, tiveram de utilizar um termómetro de rua, não só sobreexposto e reaquecido mas também fora de calibração, para "competir". De facto, a notícia chega ao ponto de falar de "Un récord de temperatura que nadie había visto en un termómetro de la calle" . É verdade que mais tarde, pelo menos, explica algo sobre este tipo de medição de rua. Em Sevilha, tais painéis tornaram-se quase uma atracção turística para a fotografia e para as notícias. Tem havido petições para os remover, mas ainda lá estão e os que mostram a maior barbaridade não calibrada são os mais bem-sucedidos.


P.S.: Exemplo do que normalmente acontece:


----------



## Pek (15 Jul 2022 às 08:58)

Lira (Corunha)


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jul 2022 às 09:25)

Pek disse:


> Sim, embora apenas fazer uma notícia sobre isto, assistida pelo título, seja o típico sensacionalismo para levar os visitantes a visitar o site. Especificamente, este "termómetro" mostrou temperaturas 11-12 ºC mais elevadas do que as temperaturas reais na área. O problema é que os meios de comunicação tinham "aquecido" as expectativas nos últimos dias ao falar de recordes absolutos e de temperaturas esperadas para as cidades de Sevilha e Córdova de 47-48 ºC e a realidade não se aproximou disso na zona. É preciso compreender que em Espanha, quando se fala de calor, há sempre um repórter em directo em Sevilha, mesmo que as temperaturas máximas sejam de facto mais elevadas no ocidente, mas a fama é a fama. Neste caso, tiveram de utilizar um termómetro de rua, não só sobreexposto e reaquecido mas também fora de calibração, para "competir". De facto, a notícia chega ao ponto de falar de "Un récord de temperatura que nadie había visto en un termómetro de la calle" . É verdade que mais tarde, pelo menos, explica algo sobre este tipo de medição de rua. Em Sevilha, tais painéis tornaram-se quase uma atracção turística para a fotografia e para as notícias. Tem havido petições para os remover, mas ainda lá estão e os que mostram a maior barbaridade não calibrada são os mais bem-sucedidos.


Claro, claro. _Clickbait_ do mais puro que possa haver... 
Até eu já me tinha perguntado como andariam as temperaturas por Sevilha por estes dias... e, naturalmente, ao ver aquele título... click...


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2022 às 10:40)

(nuvens noctilucentes)


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2022 às 15:52)

Outras realidades:


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jul 2022 às 17:34)

guimeixen disse:


> Fui acompanhando o desenvolvimento das trovoadas desde quando ainda estavam em Portugal e por aqui ainda estavam fracas, mal passaram a fronteira explodiram logo.
> Depois foram-se desenvolvendo mais para W/NW e até ao longo da costa na Galiza houve trovoada.
> Se isto tudo tivesse acontecido começado mais para sul poderia ter havido algo aqui para o norte.
> 
> ...


Podia ter havido mais para o Norte do país mas nunca haveria convecção daquela intensidade. Aqui só mesmo se houver uma cut-off a sudoeste bem próxima do continente, que anule a "brisa" marítima que adora entrar pelo litoral português nestas situações e estragar tudo.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jul 2022 às 22:17)

Orion disse:


> Outras realidades:


O segundo vídeo é tão bom que consegui gastar quase 40 minutos a vê-lo do princípio ao fim. Outras realidades, de facto!


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2022 às 23:13)

O GFS dá quase como certo que a Inglaterra vai subir o recorde nacional, aliás tem dois dias para o fazer, dia 18 e 19. Pode subir +2ºC de uma vez.

ECMWF está mais manso quanto a isto...


----------



## blade (16 Jul 2022 às 01:03)

ainda agora está a começar ainda vai ao norte de espanha depois frança, irelanda, reino unido, bélgica, holanda, alemanha, dinamarca e suécia todos estes países vão ter recordes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jul 2022 às 01:33)

Suécia tem recorde de 38ºC e antigo, as saídas mal dão 32ºC.

Os recordes por um fio são:

Bélgica: 41,9ºC
Alemanha: 41,2ºC
Holanda: 40,7ºC
UK: 38,7ºC


----------



## hurricane (16 Jul 2022 às 11:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Suécia tem recorde de 38ºC e antigo, as saídas mal dão 32ºC.
> 
> Os recordes por um fio são:
> 
> ...



Olhando os modelos, parece-me que só o RU tem capacidade para quebrar o record e talvez a Holanda. Aqui na Bélgica estao a prever 39C. E eventualmente 40. Mas mais que isso duvido muito. Lá vou eu sofrer em casa sem air-co


----------



## irpsit (16 Jul 2022 às 17:46)

Portugal quase chegou aos 50C (ficou pelos 47C e na regiao centro). 
Inglaterra com previsoes de 40 ou 41C. E incrivel, e parece tirado daqueles filmes de ficcao cientifica.

Isto com somente 1.2C de aquecimento global. Imaginem o que vai ser com os 3C previstos para o final do seculo XXI.


----------



## irpsit (16 Jul 2022 às 19:04)

Muitos recordes vao ser batidos. Especialmente o da Inglaterra

Previsoes apontam para estes valores:
Espanha: varias zonas com 43 um pouco espalhadas por todo o pais, no Domingo
Franca: 44C no norte na Segunda, 41-42C na zona de Paris na Terca. (Recorde de Paris 42.6)
Inglaterra: 40C na Segunda, 41C na Terca (3 zonas no pais, acima dos 40C!) (RECORDE 38.7)
Belgica: 41-41C na Terca (RECORDE 41.9)
Holanda: 41C na Terca (RECORDE 40.7)
Alemanha: 40C no norte na terca e quarta, (RECORDE 41.2)
Italia/Zona norte: 44C no norte na Sexta ou Sabado dia 23 (Recorde nessa zona e cerca de 44C)
Austria/Viena: 41-42 no Sabado dia 23 (RECORDE 40.5)


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jul 2022 às 12:36)

Anomalia assustadora:


E uma análise do que se vai passar no caso do Reino Unido. 40ºC previstos pela primeira vez.


----------



## Orion (17 Jul 2022 às 13:01)




----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2022 às 13:49)

Onda de calor na Europa: continua o combate aos fogos e pode haver recordes de temperatura no início da semana​








						Onda de calor na Europa: continua o combate aos fogos e pode haver recordes de temperatura no início da semana
					

Os combates aos incêndios florestais resultantes de uma onda extrema de calor continuam hoje em várias zonas da Europa Ocidental, alertaram hoje os meteorologistas, sublinhando que vários recordes de ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## hurricane (17 Jul 2022 às 14:38)

Praticamente toda a Europa está em seca grave ou extrema. É impressionante o ponto a que chegámos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2022 às 15:49)

Nota-se até a França, Alemanha e o Reino Unido a ficarem amarelos mais cedo do que o normal:



closest shell station


----------



## trovoadas (17 Jul 2022 às 18:41)

À bocado a ver o Tour pensei...mas isto é a volta a  Portugal? Temperaturas de 35°c a 40°c e campos secos. 
Daqui a nada estamos a ouvir falar de desastres na Europa central! Com o Caldeirão a aquecer tanto...


----------



## Orion (17 Jul 2022 às 18:49)

Em La Niña...


----------



## irpsit (17 Jul 2022 às 19:06)

O que me espanta é o facto de experienciarmos estas heatwaves regularmente nos ultimos anos, somente com 1.2C de aquecimento global.
O aquecimento na Europa nao é proporcional para com a media global.

Provavelmente com um aquecimento de 3C vamos ver temperaturas de 45C no Reino Unido a cada poucos anos e os 40C atingidos quase todos os anos.
E Portugal, nem quero imaginar.


----------



## blade (17 Jul 2022 às 19:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Suécia tem recorde de 38ºC e antigo, as saídas mal dão 32ºC.
> 
> Os recordes por um fio são:
> 
> ...









 valor horário de 36 na suécia pode ficar perto


----------



## hurricane (18 Jul 2022 às 08:50)

A mínima esta noite ainda foi baixa, chegando aos 16C. Mas a temperatura já está a subir em flecha. Neste momento, já estao 24C. A previsao de hoje é 35C de máxima. Vamos ver.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jul 2022 às 09:44)

hurricane disse:


> A mínima esta noite ainda foi baixa, chegando aos 16C. Mas a temperatura já está a subir em flecha. Neste momento, já estao 24C. A previsao de hoje é 35C de máxima. Vamos ver.


Boa sorte... não vão ser dias agradáveis por aí...


----------



## hurricane (18 Jul 2022 às 10:31)

11h30 e a temperature já vai nos 28C.


----------



## hurricane (18 Jul 2022 às 14:04)

33.1C as 15h. Ainda sem uma tendencia de estabilizacao.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jul 2022 às 15:11)

37°C em Londres


----------



## hurricane (18 Jul 2022 às 15:38)

Temperatura parece estar a estabilizar nos 34C agora. Nao deve chegar aos 35C já.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jul 2022 às 16:02)

O recorde do País de Gales já foi quebrado:


----------



## hurricane (18 Jul 2022 às 16:57)

Afinal ainda atingiu os 35C as 17h30.


----------



## Orion (18 Jul 2022 às 17:03)




----------



## hurricane (18 Jul 2022 às 17:03)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...arning-western-france-thousands-flee-wildfire

Sem dúvida um verao a tornar-se histórico na Europa. Com muito calor e seca extrema, os fogos estao imparáveis por todo o lado.


----------



## Orion (18 Jul 2022 às 17:12)




----------



## Orion (18 Jul 2022 às 17:13)




----------



## irpsit (18 Jul 2022 às 17:45)

Temperatura em Cambridge, onde o recorde historico de 38.7C foi registado em 2018, tem neste momento 38C (arredondados). 

Portanto esta proxima de quebrar o recorde. 

Mas tenho um feeling que nao vai quebrar o recorde hoje. Nao sei como andam as outras estacoes pois so agora cheguei a casa.

No norte da Escocia, onde vivo junto ao mar, ainda anda "fresquinho" com 26C. Um dia quente mas agradavel.
Ja registei 31C aqui ha poucos anos atras.
No sul da Escocia anda na casa dos 31C, nao muito longe do recorde historico de 33C.

Wales teve hoje o recorde historico hoje com 37.1C.

Amanha creio que a Escocia e Inglaterra batem recordes.

Nao sei como andam as coisas na Franca. Mas penso que as temperaturas nao foram tao acima como era previsto.
Nantes segue com 42C a esta hora.


----------



## hurricane (18 Jul 2022 às 17:49)

Pensava eu que a temperatura estava a descer mas voltou a subir aos 35C as 19h!


----------



## irpsit (18 Jul 2022 às 17:56)

No Wunderground algumas estacoes em Cambridge marcam 40.1C mas nao sao estacoes oficiais.

Na realidade, ha varias estacoes amadoras a marcar 39C e 40C naquela zona.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jul 2022 às 19:06)

No Reino Unido:


Recordes a serem quebrados em vários locais...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (18 Jul 2022 às 20:48)

joralentejano disse:


> No Reino Unido:
> 
> 
> Recordes a serem quebrados em vários locais...


Eu vivi 5 anos no UK (mais propriamente no Sul em Godalming) e com 25° mal se conseguir andar na rua.. Nem quero imaginar estar com 37, devem ser uns equivalentes 40 e muitos aqui em Portugal...


----------



## jotackosta (18 Jul 2022 às 22:17)

23h17 e ainda 27°C em Sion, Valais, Suíça. 

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (18 Jul 2022 às 22:59)

Noctilucentes, nuvens.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2022 às 01:24)

jotackosta disse:


> 23h17 e ainda 27°C em Sion, Valais, Suíça.
> 
> Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk



Temperaturas que podem ser fatais para os glaciares dos Alpes.


----------



## hurricane (19 Jul 2022 às 08:53)

Minima de 21C por aqui e neste momento já a subir em flecha, nos 28C.


----------



## irpsit (19 Jul 2022 às 10:40)

São 10:30 e Londres já segue com 35C

A mínima bateu o recorde histórico com 26C


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2022 às 12:14)

Novo recorde de *39,1ºC* no Reino Unido até ao momento.


----------



## hurricane (19 Jul 2022 às 12:20)

36C agora aqui e um vento quente horrivel na rua.


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2022 às 13:00)

Orion disse:


> Noctilucentes, nuvens.



É a altura delas.

+ aqui (também dá para trovoadas)  http://ukazy.astro.cz/nlc-data.php


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2022 às 13:03)

Já foram ultrapassados os 40ºC. Surreal…


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jul 2022 às 14:25)

Incrível como Londres hoje passou dos 40°c, isto há uns anos era impensável.


----------



## hurricane (19 Jul 2022 às 15:13)

38.4C agora!

Edit: Penso que a maxima foi atingida com 38.7C as 16h40. Para amanha alerta amarelo de trovoadas e chuvas fortes.


----------



## hurricane (19 Jul 2022 às 17:59)

Acabei de sair do escritório e estao ainda 38C na rua. Está mesmo impossível. Ao menos a humidade está muito baixa. Se tivesse alta, nao sei como seria.


----------



## irpsit (19 Jul 2022 às 18:19)

Estou a viajar e perto de Londres.
Está insuportável no aeroporto e lá fora, um forno.

Parece que estou no Alentejo!


----------



## hurricane (19 Jul 2022 às 18:57)

irpsit disse:


> Estou a viajar e perto de Londres.
> Está insuportável no aeroporto e lá fora, um forno.
> 
> Parece que estou no Alentejo!



É exatamente essa sensacao aqui em Bruxelas. Parece que estou em Mértola.


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2022 às 21:20)




----------



## jotackosta (19 Jul 2022 às 22:04)

StormRic disse:


> Temperaturas que podem ser fatais para os glaciares dos Alpes.


Futuramente os canais do Rhone vão ter de ser alargados. Caso contrário as cheias vão ser um problema bem grave. 

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (20 Jul 2022 às 13:04)

Entretanto, no norte da Polónia, a esta hora:


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2022 às 13:31)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto, no norte da Polónia, a esta hora:
> 
> Ver anexo 1889
> 
> Ver anexo 1890


Está pior que em Quarteira na hora de ponta.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Jul 2022 às 13:34)

Sou só eu que não entendo a tragédia que se passou com coisas a derreter em aeroportos, pontes, etc...? Estas temperaturas são excecionais para o Reino Unido/Bélgica/etc..., mas se acontecesse algo deste tipo de cada vez que se passa dos 35 ºC o sul da Europa tinha tragédias destas quase todos os dias no verão


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jul 2022 às 14:22)

N_Fig disse:


> Sou só eu que não entendo a tragédia que se passou com coisas a derreter em aeroportos, pontes, etc...? Estas temperaturas são excecionais para o Reino Unido/Bélgica/etc..., mas se acontecesse algo deste tipo de cada vez que se passa dos 35 ºC o sul da Europa tinha tragédias destas quase todos os dias no verão


Da mesma maneira que nós não estamos preparados para temperaturas de -15°C, lá não estão preparados para temperaturas de 40°C. É estranho para nós mas para eles também é estranho que com zero graus  na rua as pessoas tenham frio em casa.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Jul 2022 às 15:46)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Da mesma maneira que nós não estamos preparados para temperaturas de -15°C, lá não estão preparados para temperaturas de 40°C. É estranho para nós mas para eles também é estranho que com zero graus  na rua as pessoas tenham frio em casa.


Isso pode explicar os "Em Londres 25 ºC não se aguenta, de tanto calor que é", mas não explica as questões "não-humanas"


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2022 às 15:58)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso pode explicar os "Em Londres 25 ºC não se aguenta, de tanto calor que é", mas não explica as questões "não-humanas"


Sim, também vi a notícia sobre o facto de a pista do aeroporto ter começado a derreter por causa dos 40ºC. O material lá colocado deve ser diferente do de cá porque senão tínhamos sempre tudo a derreter.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2022 às 16:42)

Em relação ao assunto referido nos posts anteriores, cá está a explicação sobre o facto de ter havido danos nas infra-estruturas do Reino Unido devido à onda de calor.









						Porque “derrete” a pista do aeroporto de Luton e não as estradas do Dubai?
					

A onda de calor no Reino Unido, que já fez cair recordes de temperatura, tem afectado também as infra-estruturas.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jul 2022 às 16:43)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso pode explicar os "Em Londres 25 ºC não se aguenta, de tanto calor que é", mas não explica as questões "não-humanas"


Explica, sim. A questão das casas tem a ver com o material/isolamento. Da mesma forma que pistas a derreter com 40ºC só pode ser por causa do material dado que 40°C aqui ou na Inglaterra é a mesma coisa. Se aqui tivéssemos pistas a derreter com 40ºC, não havia voos no verão.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2022 às 23:31)

Impressionante e assustador o que esta onda de calor tem estado a fazer um pouco por toda a Europa.



Em relação aos possíveis recordes no Reino Unido, estão a ser analisados e poderão vir a ser os seguintes:


Na Alemanha, vários recordes também quebrados. 40,1ºC em Hamburgo, o recorde anterior era de 37ºC registados em agosto de 1992. 


Dinamarca com novo recorde para o mês de julho: 35,9ºC. O 2º mais alto já registado no país, atrás de 36,4ºC registados em agosto de 1975.


Segue-se a Suécia.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2022 às 23:44)

Familiares em Londres relatam dois dias de inferno. Só conseguiam trabalhar com _icepacks_ debaixo dos portáteis. Nem saíam de casa. Mas felizmente durou pouco, e essa é a diferença para aqui.


N_Fig disse:


> Sou só eu que não entendo a tragédia que se passou com coisas a derreter em aeroportos, pontes, etc...? Estas temperaturas são excecionais para o Reino Unido/Bélgica/etc..., mas se acontecesse algo deste tipo de cada vez que se passa dos 35 ºC o sul da Europa tinha tragédias destas quase todos os dias no verão


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jul 2022 às 23:40)

A recordista sueca dos 38ºC, Malila, chegou hoje aos *37,2ºC. *Não deixa de ser um valor raro, possivelmente dos mais altos de sempre da rede deles.


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2022 às 22:35)




----------



## hurricane (26 Jul 2022 às 23:00)

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...b-water-use-reservoir-level-fall-hosepipe-ban

Se até no RU já há seca, imaginem aqui.


----------



## Pek (28 Jul 2022 às 22:26)

Vencillón (Huesca) hoje:


----------



## LMMS (29 Jul 2022 às 22:15)

Foi registado junto ao cabo da Gata em Almeria, a temperatura da água com uns impressionantes 27.9ºC.


----------



## hurricane (29 Jul 2022 às 23:41)

Bélgica prepara-se para o mes de julho mais seco desde que há registos.


----------



## hurricane (1 Ago 2022 às 10:37)

E confirma-se o Julho de 2022 como o segundo mais seco desde que a Bélgica comecou a fazer registos em 1833. O mais seco continua a ser o julho de 1885. No entanto até nem foi um mes muito quente, já que a temperatura se manteve proxima da média. 

O mais interessante é que o julho de 2021 foi um dos mais húmidos de sempre.

O clima anda mesmo extremado.


----------



## Hawk (1 Ago 2022 às 15:26)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso pode explicar os "Em Londres 25 ºC não se aguenta, de tanto calor que é", mas não explica as questões "não-humanas"



A questão do aeroporto de Luton e o termo " a pista derreteu" foi uma utilização algo abusiva da parte da comunicação social. O que aconteceu é que um remendo, que representa 0.2% da pista, não tinha ficado devidamente selado na reparação feita há alguns meses atrás. E o adesivo entre camadas utilizado nesse remendo ficou exposto, pelo que as suas propriedades ficaram alteradas. Durante um impacto de uma aterragem uma parte desse remendo descolou. O remendo foi reparado em menos de 2h e a causa principal foi a reparação inicial ter sido mal feita (e não os materiais utilizados). De acordo com a regulamentação, as pistas em asfalto utilizadas na aviação comercial devem suportar temperaturas superficiais de 75ºC.


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2022 às 01:40)

2022: Verão a escaldar na Europa
					

Anomalias globais da temperatura da Terra: nos últimos 40 anos as anomalias anuais, foram sempre superiores à média do século XX




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2022 às 10:13)




----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2022 às 15:23)

Orion disse:


>



Interessante também sobre o mapa da direita é a actualidade do período de referência, média para Julho do conteúdo de água no solo de 28 cm até 1 m de profundidade (zona útil aos sistemas radiculares) para os anos *1992-2021*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2022 às 17:44)

Dos nossos vizinhos:


----------



## Pek (2 Ago 2022 às 18:38)

Após verificação, é reconhecido um novo recorde ibérico de temperatura máxima absoluta. *47,6 °C* na estação da AEMET de La Rambla (Córdova) em 14 de Agosto do ano passado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2022 às 02:46)

Recorde que faz todo o sentido, vamos ver é quanto tempo dura... 

Cada vez mais acho que o recorde europeu irá para a P.Ibérica, mais tarde ou mais cedo.


----------



## Pek (5 Ago 2022 às 17:18)

Barcelona agora


----------



## Pek (5 Ago 2022 às 21:45)

Mais imagens de Barcelona


----------



## tonítruo (7 Ago 2022 às 18:41)

Pek disse:


> Barcelona agora





Mais vídeos de fuga da praia de Barcelona?


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2022 às 15:22)

Trovoadas muito intensas nos Pirenéus na última semana. Recorrência diária, especialmente na vertente sul, que é muito mais propensa à convectividade. Também para os próximos dias. Exemplo do Vale de Ordesa (província de Huesca); enormes cascatas e quedas de água por todo o lado e grandes acumulações de granizo:


----------



## hurricane (8 Ago 2022 às 17:32)

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...-being-hit-by-a-climate-driven-drought-crisis

A Europa está mesmo a atravessar uma fase. Aqui na Bélgica continua sem qualquer previsao de chuva. Nao me lembro de um Verao assim. Os parques nao tem relva, está toda seca.


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2022 às 17:48)

Mais imagens espectaculares do Vale de Ordesa (Parque Nacional de Ordesa e Monte Perdido)


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 19:22)

Pek disse:


> Mais imagens espectaculares do Vale de Ordesa (Parque Nacional de Ordesa e Monte Perdido)



Espectacular! Parecem os Tepui da Venezuela (Salto Angel).


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 04:14)

Wildfires burn, farmers struggle as another heatwave bakes western Europe
					

European nations sent firefighting teams to help France tackle a "monster" wildfire on Thursday, while forest blazes also raged in Spain and Portugal and the head of the European Space Agency urged immediate action to combat climate change.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Pek (13 Ago 2022 às 13:18)

_Reventones cálidos_ (não conheço o termo técnico em português) na Comunidade Valenciana hoje


----------



## Pek (13 Ago 2022 às 13:26)

Pek disse:


> Mais imagens espectaculares do Vale de Ordesa (Parque Nacional de Ordesa e Monte Perdido)



Carrego novamente o vídeo que dá erro




E acrescento outro novo, também de Ordesa


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 15:41)

Pek disse:


> E acrescento outro novo, também de Ordesa



Que Livro da Terra magnífico é este Vale de Ordesa.


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2022 às 17:40)

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...ists-warn-drought-could-be-worst-in-500-years & https://www.dwd.de/EN/ourservices/rcccm/int/rcccm_int_rrr.html?nn=495490 / https://www.dwd.de/EN/ourservices/rcccm/int/rcccm_int_spi.html?nn=495490


----------



## Pek (13 Ago 2022 às 17:46)

Dia histórico nas Ilhas Pitiusas. Formentera-AEMET 44,5 °C. Registo estratosférico que para mim é o mais impressionante, incrível e impensável valor de temperatura máxima deste lendário Verão em Espanha. Novo recorde absoluto de temperatura máxima para o arquipélago balear. E tudo isto numa ilha de menos de 100 km2 com quase nenhum relevo e numa estação praticamente costeira que nunca se tinha aproximado sequer remotamente dos 40 °C antes.


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2022 às 17:53)

https://dahiti.dgfi.tum.de/en/map/


----------



## Pek (14 Ago 2022 às 20:54)

Barcelona


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Ago 2022 às 20:52)

*“Quando me vires, chora”: Seca nos rios europeus faz reaparecer ‘pedras da fome’ com alertas para tempos difíceis*














						"Quando me vires, chora": Seca nos rios europeus faz reaparecer 'pedras da fome' com alertas para tempos difíceis
					

O continente europeu está a ser assolado por uma seca intensa, que não tem correspondência na memória recente e que poderá ser a mais severa dos últimos 500 anos. Além dos fogos florestais violentos e das ondas de calor sentidas, os rios com cada vez menos água são uma prova incontornável do...




					multinews.sapo.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2022 às 20:59)

Nível das águas do Reno continua a baixar com aumento das restrições à navegação​








						Nível das águas do Reno continua a baixar com aumento das restrições à navegação
					

Perto da fronteira da Alemanha com os Países Baixos, registou-se esta segunda-feira um nível de água de apenas quatro centímetros.




					www.cmjornal.pt


----------



## joralentejano (15 Ago 2022 às 21:05)

O Rio Loire, o mais longo de França, está assim na zona de Loireauxence, perto de Nantes:





Fonte


----------



## hurricane (16 Ago 2022 às 05:10)

A situação de seca na Europa está mesmo a bater todos os recordes. É uma autêntica catástrofe. Se não chover em força nos próximos meses, não sei onde paramos.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Ago 2022 às 22:19)

hurricane disse:


> A situação de seca na Europa está mesmo a bater todos os recordes. É uma autêntica catástrofe. Se não chover em força nos próximos meses, não sei onde paramos.


Aviso amarelo e laranja em França devido à chuva, hoje.


----------



## Pek (17 Ago 2022 às 23:23)

Roses (província de Girona) hoje:


----------



## Toby (18 Ago 2022 às 08:40)




----------



## Toby (18 Ago 2022 às 08:47)




----------



## Toby (18 Ago 2022 às 08:49)

já 1 morte !


----------



## Toby (18 Ago 2022 às 08:50)

*Porto-Vecchio (2A) : 117km/h
Pietralba (2B) : 129km/h
Ajaccio-aéroport (2A) : 131km/h
Renno (2A) : 135km/h
Ajaccio-La Parata (2A) : 158km/h
Calacuccia (2B) : 167 km/h
Bocognano (2A) : 188km/h 
Calvi (2B) : 197km/h
Île-Rousse (2B) : 206km/h
Marignana (2A) : 225km/h*


----------



## Toby (18 Ago 2022 às 10:47)

60 operações em curso no mar (assistência/resgate) 
Pelo menos 3 mortos (muitos feridos em parques de campismo devido à queda de árvores)
3 pessoas desaparecidas
A Météo France é fortemente criticada pelo seu nível de alerta (laranja)


----------



## Toby (18 Ago 2022 às 10:51)




----------



## Toby (18 Ago 2022 às 11:10)




----------



## Toby (18 Ago 2022 às 12:28)

célula de La Parata (https://www.google.com/maps/place/P...0x80d9ace5e008faea!8m2!3d41.895015!4d8.608415 )


----------



## Pek (18 Ago 2022 às 13:11)

Aproximação do Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala (SCM) à minha casa esta madrugada. Vídeo em tempo real:


----------



## joralentejano (18 Ago 2022 às 13:30)

Na região da Toscana:
Piombino:


Marina di Carrara:
 

Aeroporto da Ilha de Córsega:


----------



## tonítruo (18 Ago 2022 às 13:36)

Pek disse:


> Aproximação do Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala (SCM) à minha casa esta madrugada. Vídeo em tempo real:


O som contínuo de trovão


----------



## Toby (18 Ago 2022 às 14:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Na região da Toscana:
> Piombino:
> 
> 
> ...


versão mais longa e completa


----------



## Pek (18 Ago 2022 às 14:50)

Minha casa em Llucmaçanes agora

















Sant Lluís, a poucos quilómetros da minha posição


----------



## Dan (18 Ago 2022 às 17:17)

Uma situação muito agressiva.


----------



## Pek (18 Ago 2022 às 23:29)

Minha casa está tarde



Aumento da intensidade da saraiva severa


----------



## Pek (18 Ago 2022 às 23:54)

Mais de Menorca hoje







P.S.:


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2022 às 12:09)

Granizo na noite de quinta para sexta em Macerata Feltria, nos arredores de San Marino. Impressionante!


Ferrara:


Casamassima:


 Sestri Levante, perto de Génova, quarta-feira:


Situação mesmo muito severa no mediterrâneo nestes últimos dias.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Ago 2022 às 14:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Granizo na noite de quinta para sexta em Macerata Feltria, nos arredores de San Marino. Impressionante!
> 
> 
> Ferrara:
> ...


Jasus o que é isso do último video? Parece o apocalipse..


----------



## tonítruo (20 Ago 2022 às 14:58)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Jasus o que é isso do último video? Parece o apocalipse..


Parece um furacão.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2022 às 15:24)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Jasus o que é isso do último video? Parece o apocalipse..





tonítruo disse:


> Parece um furacão.


Não é um furacão, mas sim um downburst bastante intenso. No entanto, algumas destas células registaram rajadas de vento com força de furacão. 
Por exemplo, na ilha de Córsega foram registadas rajadas perto ou até superiores a 200km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2022 às 15:47)

Mais uma foto da shelf cloud em Ferrara, ontem:


Ajaccio, Córsega, quinta-feira:


Esta tempestade que atingiu a Ilha de Córsega e posteriormente o norte de Itália, formou-se nas Ilhas Baleares. Percorreu 1500km e deixou um rasto de destruição.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2022 às 18:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Não é um furacão, mas sim um downburst bastante intenso. No entanto, algumas destas células registaram rajadas de vento com força de furacão.
> Por exemplo, na ilha de Córsega foram registadas rajadas perto ou até superiores a 200km/h.


O que é, não sei, mas que me traz recordações da Leslie, traz


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Ago 2022 às 23:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais uma foto da shelf cloud em Ferrara, ontem:
> 
> 
> Ajaccio, Córsega, quinta-feira:
> ...


De salientar a anomalia bem grande nas ilhas baleares, falamos de 28-29ºC de temperatura, mais que suficiente para fenómenos mais extremos.


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 05:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> De salientar a anomalia bem grande nas ilhas baleares, falamos de 28-29ºC de temperatura, mais que suficiente para fenómenos mais extremos.


E também mais do que suficiente para alimentar ciclones tropicais, caso outras condições necessárias ocorram também.


----------



## Toby (21 Ago 2022 às 07:09)

Bom dia,






https://www.keraunos.org/actualites...-macrorafales-vent-violent-grele-pluie-foudre
A continuar nas próximas semanas com a publicação detalhada deste episódio.


----------



## RP20 (21 Ago 2022 às 16:47)

Não me lembro de ver um sistema convectivo desta dimensão, e o Mediterrâneo costuma ter enormes, mas este é outra coisa  .


----------



## Pek (21 Ago 2022 às 18:21)

Arredores de Barcelona agora:


----------



## tonítruo (21 Ago 2022 às 18:30)

Pek disse:


> Arredores de Barcelona agora:


Quer dizer que haverá mais vídeos de fuga da praia de Barcelona?


----------



## Pek (21 Ago 2022 às 19:50)

Em primeiro plano, o _Camp Nou_:


----------



## joralentejano (23 Ago 2022 às 19:36)

joralentejano disse:


> O Rio Loire, o mais longo de França, está assim na zona de Loireauxence, perto de Nantes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nova imagem do Rio Loire, completamente seco:


----------



## Pek (24 Ago 2022 às 20:29)

Mora de Rubielos (província de Teruel) hoje



P.S.:


----------



## joralentejano (25 Ago 2022 às 00:10)

Mais sobre a seca na Europa:


Navios nazis afundados começam a ficar visíveis no Rio Danúbio:


Rio Reno, na Alemanha:


----------



## Pek (25 Ago 2022 às 19:48)

Mais uma vez os arredores de Barcelona:




Sinarcas (província de Valência)




Distrito de Les Corts na cidade de Barcelona


----------



## Pek (26 Ago 2022 às 19:04)

Mais um SCM no leste da Península Ibérica agora:


----------



## Pek (26 Ago 2022 às 20:56)

Xàtiva (província de Valência) hoje



Canals (província de Valência)



Arredores da cidade de Albacete 








Tavernes de la Valldigna (província de Valência) agora


----------



## Pek (26 Ago 2022 às 22:14)

Dénia (província de Alicante)


----------



## tonítruo (26 Ago 2022 às 23:28)

@Pek, o este de Espanha está a ter anomalia positiva ou estes eventos convectivos acontecem com esta frequência por norma (nesta altura do ano, claro)?


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 23:31)

Pek disse:


> Dénia (província de Alicante)



Eheh, ainda há alguns resistentes que não saem das espreguiçadeiras, eu seria um deles mas não precisava das espreguiçadeiras e sim de um tripé bem pesado.


----------



## jorgepaulino (28 Ago 2022 às 11:08)

tonítruo disse:


> @Pek, o este de Espanha está a ter anomalia positiva ou estes eventos convectivos acontecem com esta frequência por norma (nesta altura do ano, claro)?


Nas duas últimas semanas de setembro tenho planeado uma road trip pelos Pirineus Aragoneses e pelo lado de França.

Será que daqui a 4 semanas já passou esta situação das tormentas e granizo???


----------



## Pek (29 Ago 2022 às 10:12)

tonítruo disse:


> @Pek, o este de Espanha está a ter anomalia positiva ou estes eventos convectivos acontecem com esta frequência por norma (nesta altura do ano, claro)?



É completamente normal. Algumas zonas do interior nordeste ibérico (particularmente Teruel-Castellón e a vertente sul dos Pirenéus) estão entre os máximos europeus (juntamente com algumas áreas da vertente sul alpina) em termos de número de descargas, dias de trovoada e dias de trovoada severa. Têm uma configuração muito particular que facilita isto. Climatologia de trovoadas em *Agosto* 1995-2016:

- Média de *dias de trovoada*:







- Número médio de *descargas eléctricas*







- Climatologia de células convectivas *severas* no leste e nordeste ibérico 2008-2018. Enorme diferença com o lado francês e com o vale de Aran espanhol devido ao bloqueio orográfico dos Pirenéus.







- Células convectivas *severas* no Verão (Junho, Julho e Agosto)






Além disso, a intensidade da severidade na área está a aumentar nos últimos anos, especialmente no Verão.







Mais informação e mapas: 
Climatologia ibérica de trovoadas 1995 - 2016​



jorgepaulino disse:


> Nas duas últimas semanas de setembro tenho planeado uma road trip pelos Pirineus Aragoneses e pelo lado de França.
> 
> Será que daqui a 4 semanas já passou esta situação das tormentas e granizo???



A uma distância tão longa no tempo, não é possível antecipar com certeza o que irá acontecer, mas é possível avançar algumas notas climatológicas relativas ao comportamento normal:

- Como mostram os mapas acima, o lado francês é muito menos trovoso do que o espanhol. O bloqueio orográfico dos Pirenéus sobre o ar quente e húmido do Mediterrâneo corta o abastecimento necessário de um ingrediente essencial. 
- Em Setembro, a actividade principal das trovoadas severas (SCM, CCM, etc.) desloca-se das zonas interiores do leste e nordeste ibéricos para a costa e para as Ilhas Baleares.






Veja-se a brutalidade do número de descargas eléctricas no Mar das Baleares. A época de gozo começa para os meteoloucos locais .






Desfruta da viagem. É um lugar maravilhoso!


----------



## Pek (29 Ago 2022 às 10:43)

Hoje


----------



## jorgepaulino (29 Ago 2022 às 11:43)

Pek disse:


> ...
> A uma distância tão longa no tempo, não é possível antecipar com certeza o que irá acontecer, mas é possível avançar algumas notas climatológicas relativas ao comportamento normal:
> ...
> Desfruta da viagem. É um lugar maravilhoso!



@Pek , que resposta muito rica em informação! Trabalhas em meteorologia?

Muito obrigado!

Pirinéus é o meu objectivo, espero que a meteorologia mude!
Plano B, é a Galiza.


----------



## tonítruo (29 Ago 2022 às 13:38)

Pek disse:


> É completamente normal. Algumas zonas do interior nordeste ibérico (particularmente Teruel-Castellón e a vertente sul dos Pirenéus) estão entre os máximos europeus (juntamente com algumas áreas da vertente sul alpina) em termos de número de descargas, dias de trovoada e dias de trovoada severa. Têm uma configuração muito particular que facilita isto. Climatologia de trovoadas em *Agosto* 1995-2016:
> 
> - Média de *dias de trovoada*:
> 
> ...


Que resposta maravilhosa, obrigado!


----------



## jorgepaulino (29 Ago 2022 às 20:05)

tonítruo disse:


> Que resposta maravilhosa, obrigado!


Isto é informação e Formação ao mais alto nível!!!


----------



## Pek (30 Ago 2022 às 19:15)

Muito obrigado pelos amáveis comentários!!



jorgepaulino disse:


> @Pek , que resposta muito rica em informação! Trabalhas em meteorologia?



Sim, mas não directamente com a AEMET, mas à escala insular minorquina. Profissionalmente, talvez num aspecto mais climatológico do que meteorológico, tanto no pequeno departamento do centro de investigação onde trabalho, como em diferentes estudos e projectos bioclimatológicos. Também na educação e divulgação. Pretendemos desenvolver um laboratório de climatologia no centro, mas no momento está "em construção".

Voltando à questão das trovoadas severas, algumas imagens de *ontem*:


Província de Sória:




Monegros-Vale do Ebro. Supercélula espectacular:



*Hoje*, mais uma vez na Catalunha












P.S.: Mais da província de Girona (La Bisbal d'Empordà). Perspectiva enganosa e mão pequena, mas ainda assim não deixa margem para dúvidas.


----------



## tonítruo (30 Ago 2022 às 19:23)

Pek disse:


> É completamente normal. Algumas zonas do interior nordeste ibérico (particularmente Teruel-Castellón e a vertente sul dos Pirenéus) estão entre os máximos europeus (juntamente com algumas áreas da vertente sul alpina) em termos de número de descargas, dias de trovoada e dias de trovoada severa. Têm uma configuração muito particular que facilita isto.


Excelente, assim não é preciso voar para os EUA ou Argentina, vai-se de carro até essa área


----------



## Pek (30 Ago 2022 às 19:56)

Mais imagens do Baix Empordà (província de Girona).



*10-12 cm de diâmetro









*





P. S.: Echotop *>20 km









*

















Bombas e pessoas a fugir



Beneixama (província de Alicante)

**

P.S.2: Provavelmente, alguma saraiva com *mais de 12 cm de diâmetro.*


----------



## Pek (31 Ago 2022 às 00:31)

Pessoas feridas pela saraiva a abrigarem-se debaixo de veículos na província de Girona



Bombas brutais



Mais imagens







Interior de um veículo. Incrível



Mais um vídeo



Cidade de Valência


----------



## Pek (31 Ago 2022 às 07:47)

Infelizmente, devemos lamentar a morte de uma menina devido à ação da saraiva gigante. Há também várias pessoas internadas em hospitais, uma delas em estado grave, e dezenas de feridos em diferentes graus. Primeira morte relacionada com o granizo na Europa em 25 anos.







Mais imagens















P.S.: Mais um vídeo do início do fenómeno


----------



## Pek (31 Ago 2022 às 16:26)

*Hoje* mais um dia de trovoadas muito severas na Catalunha:

- Vilafranca del Penedés (província de Barcelona) 







Embora nada fosse esperado hoje em Menorca, um aguaceiro deixou 39,4 mm em muito pouco tempo na minha casa. 28,2 mm em 30 minutos.


----------



## Pek (31 Ago 2022 às 17:56)

Barcelona agora


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2022 às 21:32)

Essas bolas de granizo parecem saídas do filme "O Dia depois de Amanhã". Algo surreal e assustador


----------



## Pek (31 Ago 2022 às 21:42)

Sabadell (província de Barcelona) hoje. Rotação evidente.



Barberà del Vallès (arredores da cidade de Barcelona)


----------



## tonítruo (31 Ago 2022 às 23:52)

Pek disse:


> Sabadell (província de Barcelona) hoje. Rotação evidente.


Faz-me lembrar uma célula que passou sobre São Bartolomeu de Messines no final Março.
Tinha uma rotação idêntica a essa, mas talvez mais lenta...


----------



## Pek (1 Set 2022 às 08:21)

Barberà del Vallès (arredores de Barcelona). Início da formação de um funil e de um vórtice rotativo. Tornado incipiente. Ontem houve alguns pequenos tornados na zona.



Não é comum poder ver este processo tão claramente.


P.S.: O vídeo já mostra objectos suspensos no ar.


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2022 às 15:18)

tonítruo disse:


> Faz-me lembrar uma célula que passou sobre São Bartolomeu de Messines no final Março.
> Tinha uma rotação idêntica a essa, mas talvez mais lenta...



Atenção que este vídeo foi acelerado, talvez 2x ou 3x pelo menos. Repara nas pessoas a andar, na velocidade dos veículos e no som mais agudo.


----------



## tonítruo (1 Set 2022 às 15:40)

StormRic disse:


> Atenção que este vídeo foi acelerado, talvez 2x ou 3x pelo menos. Repara nas pessoas a andar, na velocidade dos veículos e no som mais agudo.


Sim eu sei, no gif que pus no seguimento de março (que evidenciava a rotação) acho que estava acelerado 10 vezes enquanto aqui parece 2 ou 3 vezes, como dizes, daí eu dizer que a rotação da célula de Messines era mais lenta...


----------



## Pek (2 Set 2022 às 17:42)

Mais uma vez Girona, Barcelona e Tarragona


----------



## Pek (3 Set 2022 às 19:02)

Delta do rio Ebro (província de Tarragona) hoje:


----------



## Pek (3 Set 2022 às 20:12)

Supercélula nas proximidades de Barcelona hoje


----------



## hurricane (5 Set 2022 às 16:34)

Agosto de 2022 foi o mes mais quente alguma vez registado na Bélgica e um dos mais secos de sempre.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Set 2022 às 17:09)

Registos brutais durante a noite de sábado para domingo em Boccasette, junto à foz do Rio Pó, em Itália:


----------



## Pek (5 Set 2022 às 23:32)

Noite infernal no Mediterrâneo ocidental. Humidex de 40.






25,6 °C e 93 % de humidade relativa agora na minha casa. Humidex de 37 e é uma das áreas mais frescas da ilha com uma estação online (39-41 em muitas das outras).


----------



## Pek (6 Set 2022 às 11:33)

Condições actuais. Humidex 42.





Há alguns minutos, temperatura 31 °C e humidade relativa 74%. Humidex 44. Dia complicado


----------



## belem (6 Set 2022 às 13:34)

Qual a diferença entre «Humidex» e «Heat Index»?

31ºc e 74% de humidade, sentem-se como se estivessem 39ºc.

Já agora deixo aqui uma calculadora de Heat Index: https://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/html/heatindex.shtml


----------



## tonítruo (6 Set 2022 às 13:49)

belem disse:


> Qual a diferença entre «Humidex» e «Heat Index»?
> 
> 31ºc e 74% de humidade, sentem-se como se estivessem 39ºc.
> 
> Já agora deixo aqui uma calculadora de Heat Index: https://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/html/heatindex.shtml


São essencialmente a mesma coisa, um índice que combina a temperatura com a humidade mas são calculados com fórmulas diferentes.
Humidex, desenvolvido no Canadá:




Heat Index, desenvolvido nos EUA:




Lembro-me de ler em algum lado que o Heat Index era melhor, mas não tenho a certeza...


----------



## Pek (7 Set 2022 às 21:16)

São realmente duas formas de tentar "medir" a mesma coisa, uma mais baseada na humidade relativa e a outra no ponto de orvalho, uma mais frequentemente oferecida como um índice de conforto ou desconforto e a outra como uma aproximação da sensação térmica.

Diz-se frequentemente que o Humidex é mais adequado às realidades canadianas e europeias (em geral) e o Heat Index às realidades estadounidenses. De facto, esta é a configuração padrão nas estações Netatmo e também em modelos como o AROME (o mais detalhado a nível europeu, que oferece o Humidex e não o Heat Index).

Em qualquer caso, a aproximação mais completa não é fornecida por nenhum destes dois índices, mas por a temperatura do globo e bulbo húmido (TGBH, também conhecido como o índice WBGT, do inglês _wet-bulb globe temperature_), que tem em conta muitas mais variáveis.


----------



## Pek (8 Set 2022 às 00:24)

Como curiosidade, este Verão os valores mais altos em períodos de 5 minutos nas minhas estações ocorreram no dia 13 de Agosto com um Humidex de 49 e um _Heat Index_ de 47 °C.

Condições (temperatura, ponto de orvalho e humidade relativa em períodos de 5 minutos) e gráfico com o _Heat Index _(_Feels Like_):










Tabelas


----------



## Pek (8 Set 2022 às 11:22)

Confirmação oficial da AEMET do que já sabíamos


----------



## Pek (8 Set 2022 às 14:32)

Idem para o continente


----------



## joralentejano (8 Set 2022 às 15:00)

Tornado na manhã de hoje em Civitavecchia, a norte de Roma.


----------



## Pek (8 Set 2022 às 19:38)

Dois mortos por esta trovoada hoje em Maiorca


----------



## Pek (9 Set 2022 às 07:57)

Sem comentários.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Set 2022 às 13:28)

Sevilha conseguiu ter um Verão normal, o que é irónico...


----------



## Pek (9 Set 2022 às 18:49)

Supercélula hoje em Maiorca


----------



## LMMS (12 Set 2022 às 22:17)

Trovoada impressionante nos Pirenéus e sul de Bordéus.
Estação de Candanchu com rate de quase 150mm e 32mm em pouco mais de uma hora.


----------



## Pek (13 Set 2022 às 09:22)

Ex-Danielle ao largo da costa galega com mais do que uma tonalidade subtropical


----------



## Pek (13 Set 2022 às 18:44)

Brutal _reventón húmedo_ na província de Saragoça


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2022 às 22:02)

França registou ontem o dia mais quente de sempre, em setembro.
Destaque para este recorde de 40,7ºC. O recorde anterior desta estação era de 37,5ºC


No entanto, mais de 100 recordes batidos ontem:


----------



## Pek (13 Set 2022 às 23:31)

Cidade de Teruel agora


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2022 às 00:00)

joralentejano disse:


> França registou ontem o dia mais quente de sempre, em setembro.
> Destaque para este recorde de 40,7ºC. O recorde anterior desta estação era de 37,5ºC
> 
> 
> No entanto, mais de 100 recordes batidos ontem:



Em Menorca, mínima de *27,0 ºC *(com uma humidade relativa superior a 93%) na estação da AEMET do aeroporto. O registo absoluto da temperatura mínima mais elevada para este observatório, registado a 4 de Setembro ultimo, foi igualado. Incrível mês que estamos a viver na zona. Pura Manila ou Banguecoque.

















Agora quase 29 °C e 91% de humidade relativa. Humidex 43 e _Heat Index_ de 37 °C.


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2022 às 00:27)

Linhas de supercélulas que varrem o Oriente Ibérico


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2022 às 09:01)

Mais uma volta do parafuso na estação da AEMET do aeroporto de Menorca com uma temperatura mínima de 28,6 °C e humidade muito elevada durante toda a noite. Humidex sempre entre 43 e 45.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 13:22)

Badajoz, ontem:


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2022 às 17:45)

Sem comentários


----------



## Pedro Mindz (16 Set 2022 às 08:44)

Pelo menos sete mortos em tempestade em Itália
					

Pelo menos sete pessoas morreram quando tempestades violentas atingiram o centro da Itália e inundaram estradas e casas, disse um porta-voz da agência de proteção civil, em declarações à AFP, esta sexta-feira.




					www.jn.pt
				




Três pessoas estavam desaparecidas, incluindo uma criança de seis anos que viajava num carro. A mãe foi resgatada, mas a criança foi levada pelas águas da enchente, segundo a agência de notícias AGI.

Segundo a autarquia local, o número provisório de mortos é de sete. "O sétimo corpo acaba de ser encontrado", disse o porta-voz, confirmando relatos da imprensa local. As autoridades continuam à procura de sobreviventes.

A área mais atingida foi Ancona, uma cidade portuária no Adriático, onde várias áreas estão sem eletricidade e telefone. As escolas foram fechadas nas zonas afetadas. As tempestades também atingiram a vizinha Úmbria.

Segundo o jornal italiano "Corriere della Sera", caíram cerca de 400 milímetros de chuva em duas horas - a quantidade normalmente registada em seis meses nesta zona.

Entretanto, o líder do Partido Democrático (PD) de centro-esquerda da Itália escreveu no Twitter que vai suspender a campanha na região. As eleições nacionais estão marcadas para 25 de setembro.


----------



## Thomar (16 Set 2022 às 10:06)

Pek disse:


> Sem comentários



*+45ºC é uma temperatura absurda*  ainda por cima a meio de Setembro!


----------



## Pek (16 Set 2022 às 13:54)

Maiorca hoje:


----------



## joralentejano (16 Set 2022 às 15:33)

Cheias em Senigália, região de Marcas, no Leste de Itália.
Subida rápida do caudal do Rio Misa, na noite passada. Estes vídeos foram captados no mesmo local, mas acompanham a sua evolução:


Imagens captadas hoje nas regiões inundadas. Esta publicação refere que há várias pessoas desaparecidas e pelo menos 9 mortos.


Entretanto, em Salerno, perto de Napóles:


----------



## Pek (16 Set 2022 às 16:04)

Maiorca. 135 mm em Felanitx (estação AEMET).


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2022 às 17:22)

Thomar disse:


> *+45ºC é uma temperatura absurda*  ainda por cima a meio de Setembro!



O título do mapa diz que os valores são do índice de calor.


----------



## Pek (16 Set 2022 às 18:09)

Maiorca 










Esta imagem não é da célula principal de hoje, mas de uma célula secundária perto da capital (Palma de Maiorca). Mesmo assim, é espectacular.


P.S.: Cinco trombas de água simultâneas no sul da ilha.


----------



## Thomar (16 Set 2022 às 20:05)

StormRic disse:


> O título do mapa diz que os valores são do índice de calor.


Sim, eu depois vi , mas o indice de calor não deixa de ser elevado.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2022 às 20:13)

Thomar disse:


> Sim, eu depois vi , mas o indice de calor não deixa de ser elevado.


O índice de calor é mesmo extraordinário. E o resultado está à vista com as trovoadas, trombas, etc típicas de um local tropical.


----------



## Pek (16 Set 2022 às 23:48)

Barcelona-El Prat agora


----------



## hurricane (17 Set 2022 às 10:40)

Muita chuva que tem caido há duas semanas para cá na Bélgica. E hoje já bastante frio. Temperatura agora de 13C e 9 de minima. É bom ver os jardins já cheios de erva fresca e verde.


----------



## Pek (17 Set 2022 às 20:52)

Duruelo de la Sierra (província de Sória) hoje






Mittelberg (1200 m, Vorarlberg, Áustria) hoje


----------



## Scan_Ferr (18 Set 2022 às 20:29)

É impressão minha ou as Baleares em Setembro são propícias a esse tempo?


----------



## Pek (23 Set 2022 às 11:24)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> É impressão minha ou as Baleares em Setembro são propícias a esse tempo?



Sim, é exactamente assim. O período favorável é geralmente de meados de Agosto até ao final de Novembro, embora esteja a tornar-se cada vez mais longo  devido ao aumento da temperatura da água do mar.


----------



## Pek (23 Set 2022 às 18:12)

Cidade de Tarragona agora




El Catllar (Tarragona)



Nos próximos dias, será a nossa vez nas ilhas.


----------



## Pek (23 Set 2022 às 18:32)

Cidade de Tarragona





Situação muito perigosa. Registos de 170 mm em 1 hora e meia.


----------



## Pek (23 Set 2022 às 20:55)

Tarragona


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2022 às 21:33)

Pek disse:


> Tarragona


Só falta o champoo e o gel de banho


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2022 às 01:12)

Pek disse:


> Sim, é exactamente assim. O período favorável é geralmente de meados de Agosto até ao final de Novembro, embora esteja a tornar-se cada vez mais longo  devido ao aumento da temperatura da água do mar.



Perante todos estes eventos das costas mediterrânicas, tenho um questão que me parece pertinente. Se estas situações são normais, como é que as estruturas urbanas não estão configuradas de modo a permitir o escoamento sem a destruição que se vê? E outra questão, os habitantes não estão habituados a estas tempestades sazonais? Como se compreende que nem sequer acautelem os seus bens, perante previsões que são certamente dadas atempadamente, e se permitam, por exemplo a perder as suas viaturas levadas ou danificadas pelas enxurradas? Não conhecem locais onde estas não ocorrem e guardam lá as viaturas aquando dos avisos. 
Estas situações sempre me fizeram confusão, talvez um pouco como os tornados nos EUA.


----------



## RP20 (24 Set 2022 às 02:39)

StormRic disse:


> Perante todos estes eventos das costas mediterrânicas, tenho um questão que me parece pertinente. Se estas situações são normais, como é que as estruturas urbanas não estão configuradas de modo a permitir o escoamento sem a destruição que se vê? E outra questão, os habitantes não estão habituados a estas tempestades sazonais? Como se compreende que nem sequer acautelem os seus bens, perante previsões que são certamente dadas atempadamente, e se permitam, por exemplo a perder as suas viaturas levadas ou danificadas pelas enxurradas? Não conhecem locais onde estas não ocorrem e guardam lá as viaturas aquando dos avisos.
> Estas situações sempre me fizeram confusão, talvez um pouco como os tornados nos EUA.


Seguros, seguros e mais seguros.


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2022 às 03:35)

RP20 disse:


> Seguros, seguros e mais seguros.



Certo. Mas os seguros devem calcular muito bem os riscos e os prémios não devem ser nada suaves. E se isto começa a ser mais frequente, podem até negar-se a segurar contra estes riscos.


----------



## Pek (24 Set 2022 às 09:49)

StormRic disse:


> Perante todos estes eventos das costas mediterrânicas, tenho um questão que me parece pertinente. Se estas situações são normais, como é que as estruturas urbanas não estão configuradas de modo a permitir o escoamento sem a destruição que se vê? E outra questão, os habitantes não estão habituados a estas tempestades sazonais? Como se compreende que nem sequer acautelem os seus bens, perante previsões que são certamente dadas atempadamente, e se permitam, por exemplo a perder as suas viaturas levadas ou danificadas pelas enxurradas? Não conhecem locais onde estas não ocorrem e guardam lá as viaturas aquando dos avisos.
> Estas situações sempre me fizeram confusão, talvez um pouco como os tornados nos EUA.



Sim, a questão é inteiramente pertinente. Vou tentar responder de acordo com várias variáveis no caso espanhol:

- Desenvolvimentos urbanos históricos e tradicionais vs. novas construções associadas ao boom turístico. A explosão da indústria turística na região (provavelmente a mais turística do continente para o nosso horror) provocou uma ocupação massiva e descontrolada de terrenos que tinham usos compatíveis com a natureza torrencial da área, alterou o tipo de povoamento e ocupação do território, tradicionalmente mais integrados nas realidades meteorológicas e climáticas da região, e levou também à modificação da dinâmica hidrológica natural, aumentando os efeitos adversos. A ocupação quase completa da primeira linha costeira, incluindo as áreas de inundações recorrentes, lagoas costeiras, pântanos e as desembocaduras de torrentes sazonais agressivas, foi a gota d'água final. 
- Percepção facilitada pelos meios de comunicação (ligados ao sector do turismo. Não esqueçamos que o turismo contribui com 13% do PIB do país) de que é uma área onde o tempo é sempre bom. É quase uma questão de estado. As pessoas pensam que é uma área onde está sempre ensolarado. É absolutamente ridículo, mas é. Parece que nada de mau pode acontecer. Digo sempre a mesma coisa: "é uma área onde quase sempre é muito bom até ser mau, mas quando é mau, é pior do que em qualquer outro lugar".
- Sobrepopulação da linha costeira mediterrânica vs. o interior ibérico vazio. Crescimento, benefícios económicos e a criação de um imenso território de lazer trouxe (e continua a trazer) muito mais pessoas para a região do que é sustentável para manter.
- A infantilização e a tendência das sociedades modernas para transferir responsabilidades sobre os outros. "Nunca é minha culpa e não sou obrigado a fazer nada, outros (ou a administração) devem garantir e assegurar que tudo é normal e que nada acontece".
- Intensificação dos eventos torrenciais e extensão do período de risco. Por muito que seja actualmente a mais falada, não é a variável mais importante de todas. 

Para compensar, devo dizer que existem de facto casos de adaptações de novos desenvolvimentos à realidade torrencial destas áreas; é o exemplo da cidade de Alicante que já mencionei neste fórum. E devo também dizer que, embora possa não parecer, haja margem para melhorias e haja uma regressão em relação à ocupação tradicional e adaptada do território, em geral estas áreas estão muito melhor adaptadas do que outras áreas europeias a este tipo de fenómenos. O melhor exemplo pode ser visto com as inundações relativamente recentes na Alemanha em 2021, onde uma precipitação não excessivamente torrencial pelos padrões mediterrânicos (60-150 mm em 24 horas. Muito menos do que ontem em Tarragona) causou uma catástrofe absoluta.


----------



## tonítruo (24 Set 2022 às 13:52)

StormRic disse:


> Estas situações sempre me fizeram confusão, talvez um pouco como os tornados nos EUA.





Pek disse:


> Digo sempre a mesma coisa: "é uma área onde quase sempre é muito bom até ser mau, mas quando é mau, é pior do que em qualquer outro lugar".


O mesmo se aplica, nos EUA, àquelas pessoas que se mudam para a Flórida porque o tempo é sempre de sol e quentinho até ser mau e um furacão de categoria 5 passar por cima das suas casas e depois choram como se fosse um grande azar e não houvesse risco constante de isso acontecer todos os anos...


----------



## Pek (24 Set 2022 às 16:36)

Tarragona ontem:



A partir de hoje é a nossa vez


----------



## Pek (24 Set 2022 às 17:39)

Supercélula às portas!


----------



## Pek (24 Set 2022 às 18:39)

P.S.: Son Xoriguer (Menorca)


----------



## Pek (24 Set 2022 às 20:29)

Neve nos Picos da Europa

- Refúgio Jou de los Cabrones (província de Astúrias)





- Refúgio de Collado Jermoso (província de Leão)




- Refúgio de Urriellu (província de Astúrias)


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2022 às 01:54)

Mais uma supercélula









Ciutadella (Menorca) agora


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2022 às 02:33)

Minha casa agora



51 mm em 25 minutos.


P.S.: Finalmente, 61,5 mm recolhidos na minha estação Llucmaçanes-Camí Vell de Sant Lluís esta madrugada, o que, juntamente com o que caiu ontem à noite, perfaz um total de 85,6 mm em menos de 10 horas deste episódio. Destes, *26,5 mm* caíram em 10 minutos e *15,7 mm* em 5 minutos.

No aeroporto 92,6 mm no episódio com um brutal máximo em 10 minutos de *37,9 mm* esta madrugada. Também espectaculares foram os 31 e 30 mm em apenas 10 minutos nas estações da AEMET de Ciutadella e Cala Galdana, respectivamente.




Imagens brutais da segunda supercélula que afectou a minha área




Webcam de Ciutadella (segunda maior cidade de Menorca) esta madrugada



Mais imagens de Ciutadella


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2022 às 12:12)

Duruelo de la Sierra (província de Sória) hoje


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2022 às 19:49)

Pek disse:


> Sim, a questão é inteiramente pertinente. Vou tentar responder de acordo com várias variáveis no caso espanhol:
> 
> - Desenvolvimentos urbanos históricos e tradicionais vs. novas construções associadas ao boom turístico. A explosão da indústria turística na região (provavelmente a mais turística do continente para o nosso horror) provocou uma ocupação massiva e descontrolada de terrenos que tinham usos compatíveis com a natureza torrencial da área, alterou o tipo de povoamento e ocupação do território, tradicionalmente mais integrados nas realidades meteorológicas e climáticas da região, e levou também à modificação da dinâmica hidrológica natural, aumentando os efeitos adversos. A ocupação quase completa da primeira linha costeira, incluindo as áreas de inundações recorrentes, lagoas costeiras, pântanos e as desembocaduras de torrentes sazonais agressivas, foi a gota d'água final.
> - Percepção facilitada pelos meios de comunicação (ligados ao sector do turismo. Não esqueçamos que o turismo contribui com 13% do PIB do país) de que é uma área onde o tempo é sempre bom. É quase uma questão de estado. As pessoas pensam que é uma área onde está sempre ensolarado. É absolutamente ridículo, mas é. Parece que nada de mau pode acontecer. Digo sempre a mesma coisa: "é uma área onde quase sempre é muito bom até ser mau, mas quando é mau, é pior do que em qualquer outro lugar".
> ...



 obrigado pela explicação. A uma escala maior no caso das costas mediterrânicas, é comparável ao que também se observa em parte do litoral do Algarve, mas aqui com fenómenos mais raros.


Pek disse:


> brutal máximo em 10 minutos de *37,9 mm* esta madrugada. Também espectaculares foram os 31 e 30 mm em apenas 10 minutos nas estações da AEMET de Ciutadella e Cala Galdana, respectivamente.



Extraordinário, valores que cheguem a *vários milímetros por minuto* (e nesse caso certamente atingiram 5 mm ou mais) são comparáveis ao chuveiro doméstico mas com velocidade de queda muito superior.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Set 2022 às 20:20)

Alguns recordes batidos ontem nas Ilhas Canárias, no que diz respeito a valores de precipitação registados em 24h.


Efeitos da precipitação na lava do vulcão de La Palma:


Vários registos desde a Ilha de Gran Canária:


----------



## joralentejano (25 Set 2022 às 23:25)

Acumulados em 1 hora de 40/50mm em alguns locais de La Palma, na última hora:


Entretanto, mais uns registos desde Gran Canária:


----------



## Pek (26 Set 2022 às 10:15)

Comunidade Valenciana ontem...


----------



## Pek (26 Set 2022 às 10:39)

Múrcia hoje à noite. *40,6 mm* em 10 minutos



Um falecido



Nota: Deixo uma tabela com os principais registos espanhóis de precipitação em 10 minutos nos últimos anos. Nessa tabela faltam os 38,6 mm de 4 de Setembro de 2015 na estação da AEMET de Calvià-Son Vic Nou (Maiorca).







Autor: @Vigorro


----------



## Pek (30 Set 2022 às 09:57)

Hoje a camada de neve já é ligeiramente mais consistente. Respomuso (província de Huesca)











Também no sul




P.S.: E no centro




P.S.2: A Cordilheira Cantábrica e os Picos da Europa não podiam ser deixados de fora. Jou de los Cabrones (província de Astúrias):


----------



## Pek (30 Set 2022 às 11:16)

Será de curta duração


----------



## Pek (30 Set 2022 às 16:41)

A acumulação de neve em Baqueira (província de Lérida) não é má para esta época do ano.


----------



## Pek (30 Set 2022 às 23:30)

No Alto Vale de Benasque (província de Huesca) existem até lagos já congelados


----------



## Pek (2 Out 2022 às 14:55)

Clavera (província de Lérida) hoje. Ainda com uma boa cobertura de neve, apesar do aumento das temperaturas.


----------



## Pek (6 Out 2022 às 11:20)

Chuvas torrenciais em um curto espaço de tempo na província de Valência. 




Rede AVAMET






Rede AEMET


----------



## Pek (6 Out 2022 às 23:48)

Manacor (Maiorca) agora. 215 mm. SCM.







Gavarda-AVAMET (Valência) ontem: 244,3 mm


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2022 às 09:01)

*115,1 mm* na minha casa até agora esta manhã. Destes, 35 mm em 30 minutos e 63 mm em 1 hora.  Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala (SCM) estacionário sobre a ilha. O Mediterrâneo a cair sobre as nossas cabeças.


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2022 às 10:32)

*¡145,6 mm!



*


----------



## trovoadas (7 Out 2022 às 10:45)

Pek disse:


> *115,1 mm* na minha casa até agora esta manhã. Destes, 35 mm em 30 minutos e 63 mm em 1 hora.  Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala (SCM) estacionário sobre a ilha. O Mediterrâneo a cair sobre as nossas cabeças.



Manda um bocado dessa água para o Algarve! Vá para todo o sul penínsular


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2022 às 11:23)

trovoadas disse:


> Manda um bocado dessa água para o Algarve! Vá para todo o sul penínsular


Aquilo tem lá um íman de atracção, aqui temos um íman que repele tudo.

@Pek , explica lá qual a macumba que fazes para teres tudo só para ti.


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2022 às 14:31)

184,4 mm



*189,5 mm já*


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2022 às 14:44)

*200 mm



*


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2022 às 17:48)

Las precipitaciones baten todos los récords en Maó: más de 150 litros en 12 horas​








						Las precipitaciones baten todos los récords en Maó: más de 150 litros en 12 horas
					

Cuando más ha llovido ha sido entre las 6 y las 8 de la mañana, cuando han caído hasta 56 litros por metro cuadrado. De las cifras récord de calor en verano a los de las lluvias en otoño. Las intensas y persistentes precipitaciones de este viernes han hecho que el aeropuerto de Menorca haya...




					www.menorca.info
				




Imágenes de las consecuencias de las intensas lluvias en Menorca​





						Fotogalería: Imágenes de las consecuencias de las intensas lluvias en Menorca
					

Noticias de Menorca sobre la actualidad local, nacional, internacional, cultura, sucesos, deportes, entretenimiento, servicios, gente, Además vídeos, fotos, gráficos, blogs, participación, entrevistas, debates y encuestas de opinión con menorca.info : el diario de referencia en las Menorca.




					www.menorca.info


----------



## tonítruo (7 Out 2022 às 19:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Las precipitaciones baten todos los récords en Maó: más de 150 litros en 12 horas


Apenas 150 litros na cidade toda? não sei, isso parece-me muito pouco... (sarcasmo)
Porquê que *l/m²* (ou o equivalente *mm*) são unidades tão difíceis de compreender?


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2022 às 20:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Las precipitaciones baten todos los récords en Maó: más de 150 litros en 12 horas​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É aí que apareço na notícia 


Registos finais de hoje das minhas estações em Menorca:
- Llucmaçanes-Camí Vell de Sant Lluís: *207,5 mm*. Destes, 10,1 mm em 5 minutos, 15,8 mm em 10 minutos, 37,1 mm em 30 minutos e 63,7 mm em 1 hora.
- Llucmaçanes: *185,2 mm*.


Nota importante: Estes valores são estratosféricos porque ocorrem numa ilha quase sem relevo e, particularmente, numa área completamente plana sem qualquer retenção ou aumento orográfico da precipitação. Tudo tem sido o resultado de um SCM estático alimentado pelas águas do sul da ilha.


----------



## Pek (10 Out 2022 às 13:39)

Marinaleda (província de Sevilha) hoje




P.S.: Saelices (província de Cuenca) ontem. Duas fatalidades devidas a chuvas torrenciais.


----------



## Pek (10 Out 2022 às 17:19)

Província de Jaén hoje


----------



## Pek (10 Out 2022 às 18:17)

Ojós (província de Múrcia). 120 mm em 1 hora



72,4 mm em 30 minutos e *52 mm em 20 minutos *


----------



## Pek (10 Out 2022 às 19:59)

Torrevieja (província de Alicante) agora.



Elche (província de Alicante)


----------



## Pek (10 Out 2022 às 21:27)

Barragem de Ojós (província de Múrcia)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Out 2022 às 22:37)

Enquanto Portugal vai ter bastante precipitação nos próximos tempos, a mesma depressão que trará bons acumulados por cá fará com que a dorsal africana suba em grande parte do continente europeu (e sobretudo na bacia do Mediterrâneo). Não me espantaria nada que ocorram valores recordes nalgumas zonas: é que estão previstos 30ºC nalgumas zonas do sudoeste de França (zona de Bordéus) nos próximos dias, bem como em zonas de Itália e, à medida que a depressão se desloca para nordeste, 25 a 28ºC em zonas dos Balcãs, Bulgária, Roménia e sudoeste da Ucrânia.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2022 às 15:56)

31ºC na Ilha de Sardenha, hoje:


----------



## hurricane (23 Out 2022 às 19:19)

Valente temporal de chuva e trovoada que se abateu agora em Bruxelas, tipico de uma trovoada de Verao. Nada normal nesta altura do ano.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2022 às 19:36)

Final de tarde tempestuoso pelo sul do Reino Unido, nordeste e leste da França, Bélgica, sudoeste da Alemanha...

https://www.blitzortung.org/en/live_dynamic_maps3.php


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2022 às 19:53)

Gerofil disse:


> Final de tarde tempestuoso pelo sul do Reino Unido, nordeste e leste da França, Bélgica, sudoeste da Alemanha...
> 
> https://www.blitzortung.org/en/live_dynamic_maps3.php



Já chegou lá a "Beatrice".


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 03:32)

Tornados no norte de França, à passagem da "Beatrice":



Impressionante como ficou uma aldeia (Bihucourt), no Pas-de-Calais, norte de França a 50 Km da fronteira belga:









E no Leste de Inglaterra:


----------



## hurricane (25 Out 2022 às 14:25)

Ontem a noite novamente chuva muito forte e trovoada em Bruxelas. Passei em duas zonas e tive de voltar atrás por causa de cheias na estrada.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2022 às 15:07)

StormRic disse:


> Tornados no norte de França, à passagem da "Beatrice":


E são mini-tornados...

Pelo que vi são tornados a valer, grandes tornados, os estragos são tremendos numa faixa muito grande.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2022 às 21:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> E são mini-tornados...
> 
> Pelo que vi são tornados a valer, grandes tornados, os estragos são tremendos numa faixa muito grande.


São mini tornados, porque não levou as casas todas  

Uma prova como as universidades que formam jornalistas não têm uma cadeira ligada à meteorologia, lá como cá, o livro deve ser o mesmo embora em língua diferente, tal que o fenómeno é mini-tornado. 

A TF1 não é propriamente a CMTV lá da zona, mas sim a estação estatal francesa, tal como a nossa RTP.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2022 às 16:29)

Típica situação que é espoletada por uma NAO negativa, fluxo de SW bem quente para a Europa inteira, anomalias a 850 hPa acima dos 12ºC...







Acima dos 32ºC na França:


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2022 às 21:18)

Temperaturas máximas bastante elevadas hoje na Andaluzia. A média das máximas para outubro na estação de Jerez de la Frontera é de 25,5ºC.





AEMET

Ilhas Baleares:


Algumas regiões de França também deverão chegar aos 30ºC entre amanhã e sexta:


----------



## hurricane (26 Out 2022 às 21:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Típica situação que é espoletada por uma NAO negativa, fluxo de SW bem quente para a Europa inteira, anomalias a 850 hPa acima dos 12ºC...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A NAO- nao costuma trazer antes frio e neve para a Europa?


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2022 às 11:43)

Temperaturas noturnas bastante elevadas no norte de Espanha e também no sul, hoje:






Até ao momento, mínima de 25,7ºC na cidade de Santander.

San Sebastián (Aeroporto) com máxima de 30,1ºC registada às 9h.

A estação do Aeroporto de Jerez de la Frontera chegou mesmo aos 35ºC ontem. Imenso calor em grande parte do sul do país. 





AEMET

Anomalias impressionantes!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2022 às 00:41)

hurricane disse:


> A NAO- nao costuma trazer antes frio e neve para a Europa?


Não necessariamente, é um sistema complexo. Trata-se mais do enfraquecimento e deslocalização dos pólos de baixa pressão (Islândia) e de alta pressão (Açores). A situação atual fez com que a baixa pressão da Islândia se expandisse pelo Atlântico até Portugal, o que traz um fluxo intenso de SW para a Europa quase toda, daí as temperaturas mais altas.


----------



## Toby (28 Out 2022 às 07:17)




----------



## Pek (28 Out 2022 às 10:35)

Temperaturas muito elevadas e uma correspondente linha de corte de neve acumulada mais elevada do que o esperado para esta época do ano. Aneto (Maciço da Maladeta-Montes Malditos, província de Huesca) agora. Glaciares em mínimos históricos após um Verão desastroso.







Vento brutal do sul (_foehn_) na Cornija Cantábrica oriental e temperaturas mínimas escandalosas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2022 às 13:04)

O serviço espanhol tem sempre informação muito pronta e interessante:


----------



## Pek (28 Out 2022 às 14:49)

A fim de mostrar a barbaridade de que estamos a falar: a estação AEMET da cidade de Santander registou ontem o seu *recorde absoluto de temperatura mínima mais alta (24,6 ºC) *desde o início dos registos (1946-2022), ultrapassando os 22,8 ºC de 22 de Julho de 1958. Idem para outras estações na área.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Out 2022 às 17:07)

Há pouco estive a ver o El Tiempo de ontem e mostraram alguns dos recordes absolutos da temperatura mínima que foram ultrapassados no norte de Espanha. Todos os recordes anteriores tinham sido registados no mês de agosto.





A média das temperaturas mínimas para esta data, no litoral daquela região, é de 11ºC. No interior, é inferior a 10ºC.

Máximas de ontem a superar os 35ºC em algumas localidades da Andaluzia:





AEMET

Morón de la Frontera exatamente com 10ºC acima da média (normais 1981/2010).


----------



## Pek (28 Out 2022 às 18:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Há pouco estive a ver o El Tiempo de ontem e mostraram alguns dos recordes absolutos da temperatura mínima que foram todos ultrapassados no norte de Espanha. Todos os recordes anteriores tinham sido registados no mês de agosto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anexo os mapas com as temperaturas mínimas normais 1981-2010 para Outubro e Novembro na área.









No caso dos recordes em Medina de Pomar e Belorado (22,2 ºC e 21,4 ºC respectivamente), estamos a falar de anomalias de *+16 ºC em relação à mínima normal para Outubro* e *+20 ºC em relação à mínima normal em Novembro*.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Out 2022 às 20:33)

Entretanto, em França, também enormes anomalias e recordes ultrapassados:

________________________________________


----------



## tonítruo (29 Out 2022 às 22:38)

Qual o porquê do efeito Föhen, neste caso, ter sido tão intenso na costa norte de Espanha, obviamente que não é a primeira vez que há vento de sul naquela região, porquê que desta vez fez bater recordes?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Out 2022 às 01:35)

tonítruo disse:


> Qual o porquê do efeito Föhen, neste caso, ter sido tão intenso na costa norte de Espanha, obviamente que não é a primeira vez que há vento de sul naquela região, porquê que desta vez fez bater recordes?


Uma pluma de ar muito quente vinda de Sul também, empurrada pelo ciclone no Atlântico - algo bem raro por esta altura do ano (ou pelo menos raro com esta intensidade).


----------



## tonítruo (30 Out 2022 às 12:16)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Uma pluma de ar muito quente vinda de Sul também, empurrada pelo ciclone no Atlântico - algo bem raro por esta altura do ano (ou pelo menos raro com esta intensidade).


Sim é a explicação lógica, mas para mim não deixa de ser estranho é que imagina quantos verões se passaram desde que há registos e nunca "calhou" uma sinótica idêntica acontecer nos meses de verão, foi preciso chegar um final de outubro para bater os recordes absolutos de temperatura mínima mais alta...


----------



## hurricane (31 Out 2022 às 08:52)

Belgica acabará o mes de Outubro com uma maxima que será provavelmente a mais alta desde que ha registos, ou pelo menos dos ultimos 30 anos. Impressionante.


----------



## Norther (31 Out 2022 às 09:09)

Pek disse:


> Temperaturas muito elevadas e uma correspondente linha de corte de neve acumulada mais elevada do que o esperado para esta época do ano. Aneto (Maciço da Maladeta-Montes Malditos, província de Huesca) agora. Glaciares em mínimos históricos após um Verão desastroso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu fui ao Aneto a 10 anos atrás, e agora fiquei impressionado com o glaciar tão pequeno, impressionante o que ele recuou. Já na altura ele derretia a grande velocidade, com muitos ribeiros sobre ele, e derrocadas de pedras que tínhamos de evitar, posso dizer que na altura o glaciar era praticamente a linha de neve que se vê na foto, desta forma 2/3 anos e vai-se.


----------



## Pek (5 Nov 2022 às 10:25)

Melhoria clara das condições de neve nos Pirenéus Centrais (zona de Montes Malditos-Aigüestortes, províncias de Huesca e Lérida). No entanto, neve muito ventosa devido a rajadas de vento muito fortes.


----------



## Pek (5 Nov 2022 às 18:13)

Panorâmicas de Llanos del Hospital (vale de Benasque, província de Huesca) hoje












Em vídeo


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2022 às 16:56)

Grande "bicho" no leste de Espanha


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2022 às 21:30)

Snifa disse:


> Grande "bicho" no leste de Espanha


Aqui, só aparecem "bichos" domesticados.


----------



## Pek (12 Nov 2022 às 11:23)

Colecção de SCM e CCM nos últimos dias no leste de Espanha (Baleares, Múrcia, Valência e sul da Catalunha e Aragão) alimentado pelo "generoso" Mar Mediterrâneo.


----------



## Pek (12 Nov 2022 às 11:46)

Registos de precipitação:

- Ontem





-Hoje






Imagens


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Nov 2022 às 12:49)

Pek disse:


> Registos de precipitação:
> 
> - Ontem
> 
> ...


Essa região tem cada evento torrencial. Imaginem lá chover assim em Lisboa, choveu um 1/10 disto foi o caos e o fim do mundo em cuecas.

@tonítruo , aproveita para alugares a canoa aos espanhóis.


----------



## Pek (12 Nov 2022 às 13:28)

Alimentação dos SCM



Agora 







P.S.:


----------



## Pek (13 Nov 2022 às 11:09)

Dados finais de ontem da rede AVAMET


----------



## Ericc (18 Nov 2022 às 18:39)

Pek disse:


> Панорамный вид на больницу Льянос-дель-Хоспитал (долина Бенаске, провинция Уэска) сегодня.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Невероятная красота!


----------



## Ericc (18 Nov 2022 às 18:40)

Beleza inacreditável!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Nov 2022 às 21:03)

Ericc disse:


> Невероятная красота!


Porquê em russo?


----------



## Pek (19 Nov 2022 às 12:16)

Neve a 600-700 metros na província de Navarra



Um clássico atemporal. Maraña (província de Leão)


----------



## hurricane (19 Nov 2022 às 16:22)

Primeiro dia realmente frio por aqui e pela Holanda e Alemanha também. Neste momento 3C. E tem estado a chover também.


----------



## Pek (22 Nov 2022 às 18:38)

Outubro vs novembro. A mudança é substancial.


----------



## hurricane (24 Nov 2022 às 19:42)

Acabei de ler que o padrao atual é muito semelhante ao de Novembro de 2009 que teve depois um Inverno muito frio e nevado aqui pela Bélgica. E de facto tive a ver o historico das cartas e é verdade. Novembro de 2009 foi um dos mais quentes na Bélgica com um padrao tipico de Oeste como o que temos em Portugal com chuva frequente no Norte e Centro. E depois a meio de Dezembro instalou-se um regime de massas continentais e polares que trouxe muita neve e frio. Vamos ver se o padrao se repete. Espero que sim!


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Nov 2022 às 18:16)

Chuvas fortes causam movimento de vertente na ilha de Ísquia em Itália               

Foi na madrugada de sábado que na ilha italiana de Ísquia inundações e um movimento de vertente tiveram grande impacto no município de Casamicciola Terme. Uma parte do monte Epomeo cedeu, tendo atingido  várias casas. Carros e autocarros foram arrastados para o mar no porto de Casamicciola, e pelo menos 10 prédios desabaram. Pelo menos 8 pessoas morreram e outras 5 continuam desaparecidas.

As ruas ficaram intransitáveis, pelo que os autarcas aconselharam a que as pessoas permanecessem dentro das suas casas. Há aproximadamente 100 pessoas que ainda estão retidas nas suas casas. Via Celario, em Casamicciola, localizado no sopé do monte, foi o bairro mais afetado pelo movimento de vertente.

O difícil acesso ao local tem dificultado as ações de resgate. Estão envolvidos os bombeiros e Guarda Costeira, bem como reforços que têm chegado de barco, incluindo equipas com cães de busca e salvamento.

A ilha de Ísquia, de origem vulcânica, localiza-se a cerca de 30 km de Nápoles, e possui um grande número de casa construídas ilegalmente, colocando em risco permanente os habitantes.





Fontes

                     CNN
G1 Globo
Público





Foto EPA in CNN


----------



## hurricane (29 Nov 2022 às 12:45)

As previsoes estao a ficar interessantes aqui para a Bélgica para o fim de semana. Quem sabe nao irei ver uns flocos de neve!


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2022 às 13:59)

Dois mortos em Maiorca varridos pela forte subida de uma torrente devido às fortes chuvas. 



Espessura de neve já bastante decente em altitudes médias dos Pirenéus (1500-1700 m). Estação da AEMET de La Contienda (província de Navarra).


----------



## Pek (30 Nov 2022 às 08:55)

Alvorada de hoje com -13°C em atmosfera livre a 3.000 metros de altitude.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Nov 2022 às 14:00)

Barcelona declara la alerta por sequía y aplicará restricciones de agua por primera vez desde 2008​La declaración, que se realizará este martes, se ampliará a una zona de 6,6 millones de personas y no supondrá cortes domésticos, pero sí limitaciones para usos agrícolas, industriales o en la limpieza de calles​El País

Reservatório La Baells, que abastece Barcelona, em 2021 e este ano:


----------



## Pek (30 Nov 2022 às 16:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Barcelona declara la alerta por sequía y aplicará restricciones de agua por primera vez desde 2008​La declaración, que se realizará este martes, se ampliará a una zona de 6,6 millones de personas y no supondrá cortes domésticos, pero sí limitaciones para usos agrícolas, industriales o en la limpieza de calles​El País
> 
> Reservatório La Baells, que abastece Barcelona, em 2021 e este ano:



É assim.
















Semana passada









Esta semana


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2022 às 16:38)

Pek disse:


> É assim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não querendo ser advogado do diabo, mas essa barragem fica mais perto de Andorra do que de Barcelona. E ficando na base dos Pireneus, parece-me pouco provável que esteja nesse estado devido ao uso da água para consumo. Até porque um dos fins dessa barragem é a produção hidroelétrica. Onde é que nós já vimos isto?


----------



## Pek (30 Nov 2022 às 23:19)

AnDré disse:


> Não querendo ser advogado do diabo, mas essa barragem fica mais perto de Andorra do que de Barcelona. E ficando na base dos Pireneus, parece-me pouco provável que esteja nesse estado devido ao uso da água para consumo. Até porque um dos fins dessa barragem é a produção hidroelétrica. Onde é que nós já vimos isto?



Sim, está um pouco mais perto dos Pirenéus Orientais, não tanto de Andorra, mas do Ripollés (província de Gerona) do que de Barcelona. A situação é uma combinação das dois causas. A área metropolitana de Barcelona tem duas fontes principais de água de superfície: o rio Ter e o rio Llobregat. Do rio Ter, a água é retirada do sistema Sau (o da foto)-Susqueda-El Pasteral e também abastece a cidade de Gerona. No entanto, é verdade que em Sau Endesa está a fazer aproveitamento hidroeléctrico, embora a própria empresa tenha dito que este ano gerou menos da metade da energia nesta central por causa da seca (já sabemos que estas empresas tendem a mentir ). Esta é uma área de máxima pluviosidade estival com trovoadas quase diárias, mas este Verão tem sido na sua maioria seco e excepcionalmente quente e tenho a sensação de que a Endesa, esperando um carácter climático mais normal, se excedeu «um pouco». A tudo isto junta-se a massa turística do litoral este Verão, também dependente desta mesma fonte de água.

Em qualquer caso, para além deste caso específico que serviu mais para a representação fotográfica e que combina ambas as circunstâncias, o facto da sobreexploração hidroeléctrica e o esvaziamento forçado de muitas albufeiras ibéricas é absolutamente certo. No meu caso particular, tem sido uma constante em grandes áreas de Samora na bacia do rio Douro, num comportamento que causou verdadeira indignação na província.


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2022 às 17:48)

Clot del Tuc de la Llança (2306 m, província de Lérida) -27,2 °C hoje. Lembre-se de que, embora grande em tamanho, é uma piscina de acumulação de ar frio.






*Localização e imediações*. O Tuc de la Llança é a «pirâmide» no centro da imagem





Fonte: @craso

- Imagens do cume este ano




Fonte: @amrqs








*Estação, piscina e arredores*





- Imagens de finais de Junho e princípios de Julho da encosta sul:








Fonte: lululaavuisempre.blogspot.com

- Imagens de Inverno da encosta norte





Fonte: lululaavuisempre.blogspot.com

- Zona de avalanches





















Fonte: @NOROMET18





Fonte: @pnaltpirineu

Esta estação tem uma série muito curta e a sua temperatura mínima absoluta é de -34,8 ºC em 8 de Janeiro de 2021.


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2022 às 02:47)

Menos frio, mas mais neve nos Pirenéus Ocidentais. Imagens dos arredores de Candanchú (Vale do Aragón, província de Huesca).






Sempre espectacular o pico de Aspe na cabeceira deste vale do Aragón











Mais ventoso nas zonas altas do vale do Benasque (província de Huesca).








Também aspecto aceitável na parte norte do vale do Aran (província de Lérida).








Em suma, aparência cada vez mais invernal na cordilheira, mas com cota de neve para cima e para baixo nos próximos dias dependendo do momento.

Nas Ilhas Baleares, a instabilidade e a chuva são praticamente garantidas durante dias. Após um primeiro semestre desastroso, já perto dos 800 mm este ano nas minhas estações.


----------



## hurricane (2 Dez 2022 às 13:03)

E comeca por aqui a Besta de Leste. Bastante frio com 3C e vento, mas ainda timida. Nas zonas altas da Bélgica já neva. Os modelos continuam ainda incertos mas pode ser que venha a ser um Dezembro bem fresquinho e com neve


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Dez 2022 às 22:18)

Isto deve ir de vela nas próximas saídas mas acho que nunca vi algo do género para Espanha...


----------



## hurricane (3 Dez 2022 às 23:09)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Isto deve ir de vela nas próximas saídas mas acho que nunca vi algo do género para Espanha...
> 
> Ver anexo 3048



Nao foi há 2 anos que Madrid levou com 50 cm de neve? Tenho ideia que sim.


----------



## hurricane (4 Dez 2022 às 12:18)

Já estao a prever cerca de 5 cm de neve aqui para esta noite e amanha de manha! Vamos lá ver!


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2022 às 15:00)

hurricane disse:


> Nao foi há 2 anos que Madrid levou com 50 cm de neve? Tenho ideia que sim.



Sim, em Janeiro de 2021. 53 cm na estação da AEMET no centro da cidade e 60 cm em muitos bairros. 


Ontem na cidade de Burgos


----------



## hurricane (5 Dez 2022 às 09:17)

Infelizmente nao tive sorte. A linha de neve ficou-se a alguns kms a sul de Bruxelas. Ontem comecaram a cair chuviscos e mesmo com 1C nao foi suficiente para passar a neve. Seria preciso mais convexao. Mas na zona a Sul da Bélgica está muita neve.


----------



## Toby (5 Dez 2022 às 09:32)




----------



## Toby (5 Dez 2022 às 09:33)




----------



## hurricane (5 Dez 2022 às 11:17)

Toby disse:


> Ver anexo 3094
> Ver anexo 3095
> 
> Ver anexo 3096



Ja tinha dado uma vista de olhos. A Valónia ficou bem abastecida de neve.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 19:39)

E a menina que nos está a afetar agora, quando se meter com o frio continental vai fazer um nevão pela Europa bem bom:


----------



## hurricane (8 Dez 2022 às 22:21)

Muito friozinho que estao a prever para aqui para os próximos dias, com minimas que podem chegar aos -6C! Never é que parece que é muito pouco ou nenhuma por enquanto. Com o mar logo ali, porque é que nao temos um "lake effect'?


----------



## Toby (10 Dez 2022 às 10:04)




----------



## hurricane (10 Dez 2022 às 13:48)

Muito frio por aqui. A temperatura nao sobe acima dos 0 graus. Infelizmente em vez de nevar está um nevoeiro cerrado e frio.


----------



## Geopower (10 Dez 2022 às 19:41)

Muita neve em Manchester 
https://news.sky.com/story/manchester-airport-closes-both-runways-due-to-heavy-snowfall-12765313


----------



## Toby (11 Dez 2022 às 18:18)

Frio em Bruxelas


----------



## Toby (11 Dez 2022 às 18:19)




----------



## tonítruo (11 Dez 2022 às 19:09)

Toby disse:


> Ver anexo 3262


O que é aquele "ponto de calor" no sudeste da Alemanha ao pé da fronteira com a República Checa?


----------



## Toby (11 Dez 2022 às 19:34)

tonítruo disse:


> O que é aquele "ponto de calor" no sudeste da Alemanha ao pé da fronteira com a República Checa?


 Isto é claramente uma falha no processamento de dados


----------



## hurricane (11 Dez 2022 às 22:13)

A nevar bem em Londres! Tudo branquinho. Por aqui apenas muito frio e nada de neve


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2022 às 22:24)

Londres:


----------



## Pedro Mindz (11 Dez 2022 às 22:51)

Forte nevão em Londres que está a cair e pelo radar é para continuar por mais umas horas..


----------



## frederico (12 Dez 2022 às 13:53)

Situação caótica no sudeste do RU. Comboios cancelados, autocarros atrasados, cortes de trânsito, caos nos aeroportos com vários cancelamentos. Estive preso no comboio duas horas devido a uma avaria na linha como consequência do nevão. Está muito complicado entrar e sair de Londres.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Dez 2022 às 14:39)

frederico disse:


> Situação caótica no sudeste do RU. Comboios cancelados, autocarros atrasados, cortes de trânsito, caos nos aeroportos com vários cancelamentos. Estive preso no comboio duas horas devido a uma avaria na linha como consequência do nevão. Está muito complicado entrar e sair de Londres.Ver anexo 3281


Londres está para a neve assim como Lisboa para a chuva. Vem um bocado mais e fica o caos instalado. Não se percebe como Londres não adopta medidas como Estocolmo ou Helsínquia em relação à neve. Em Helsínquia, por exemplo, o aeroporto muito raramente fica neste caos de Heathrow. Falta de dinheiro, não será.


----------



## frederico (12 Dez 2022 às 15:08)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Londres está para a neve assim como Lisboa para a chuva. Vem um bocado mais e fica o caos instalado. Não se percebe como Londres não adopta medidas como Estocolmo ou Helsínquia em relação à neve. Em Helsínquia, por exemplo, o aeroporto muito raramente fica neste caos de Heathrow. Falta de dinheiro, não será.


Exacto!


----------



## frederico (12 Dez 2022 às 15:18)

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/12/12/world/europe/uk-cold-london-snow.html


----------



## frederico (12 Dez 2022 às 16:17)

Em Lisboa e no Algarve lembram-se que chove quando há cheias. Em Londres lembram-se que há nevões quando neva. O último que vi na região foi em 2018. Fecharam bancos e escolas durante dias em alguns locais. Os canadianos a viver por cá ficaram de boca aberta. Por lá o mundo não pára. A cidade e arredores não estão preparados para neve e temperaturas negativas!


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2022 às 17:14)

frederico disse:


> Em Lisboa e no Algarve lembram-se que chove quando há cheias. Em Londres lembram-se que há nevões quando neva. O último que vi na região foi em 2018. Fecharam bancos e escolas durante dias em alguns locais. Os canadianos a viver por cá ficaram de boca aberta. Por lá o mundo não pára. A cidade e arredores não estão preparados para neve e temperaturas negativas!


Então mas isso é mais que óbvio. Uma cidade onde é habitual chover muito estará mais preparada para chuvadas do que uma cidade onde não chova tanto. Uma região onde esteja sempre 40°C vai ter ar condicionado em todo o lado. É muito mais frequente haver nevões em cidades do Canadá do que em Londres.
O mesmo se aplica a Portugal. A região norte estará sempre mais preparada para eventuais chuvadas do que as regiões centro e sul.


----------



## frederico (12 Dez 2022 às 17:33)

TiagoLC disse:


> Então mas isso é mais que óbvio. Uma cidade onde é habitual chover muito estará mais preparada para chuvadas do que uma cidade onde não chova tanto. Uma região onde esteja sempre 40°C vai ter ar condicionado em todo o lado. É muito mais frequente haver nevões em cidades do Canadá do que em Londres.
> O mesmo se aplica a Portugal. A região norte estará sempre mais preparada para eventuais chuvadas do que as regiões centro e sul.


Na minha freguesia no Algarve os problemas começaram quando se começou a urbanizar sem respeitar as linhas de água, localmente conhecidas como barrancos. No Outono de 1989 a horta do meu avô e as terras dos vizinhos ficaram sem laranjeiras que morreram com a enchente porque com autorização da autarquia uma pessoa com casa de férias fez um muro que obstruiu a passagem de um barranco. A água chegava ali e o muro fazia barragem. Este é um exemplo das asneiras urbanísticas feitas no Algarve. Em 1995 e 1996 os estacionamentos da Manta Rota ficaram uns lagos pois esqueceram que aquilo era uma lagoa onde desaguava um ribeiro. E esse mesmo ribeiro ficou parcialmente destruído em dois pontos. Numa quinta aplanaram o terreno e basicamente destruíram o curso de água, e isto deveria ser crime. Depois mais abaixo na Manta Rota construíram muros e casas em leito de cheia, e a água ficou sem espaço para correr.


----------



## hurricane (12 Dez 2022 às 18:22)

Mais um dia frio por aqui mas solarengo. O típico inverno glacial. Mínima que chegou quase aos -5C e máxima de 2C. Neste momento já -2C. As previsoes iniciais de neve para quarta esfumaram-se.


----------



## hurricane (13 Dez 2022 às 08:47)

Impressionante o frio aqui em Bruxelas. Numa das estacoes de Bruxelas que sigo, chegou aos -6.7C as 9 da manha! Na rua está tudo gelado. É pena nao estar a nevar.


----------



## hurricane (13 Dez 2022 às 10:12)

Se isto nao é azar, nao sei o que é! Bastava que a frente se desviasse ligeiramente para norte e teria um nevao a maneira.


----------



## Toby (15 Dez 2022 às 06:11)




----------



## hurricane (15 Dez 2022 às 09:22)

Mais uma noite gélida por aqui. Os telhados e o meu jardim estao brancos de tanto gelo. A estacao amadora que sigo chegou aos -7C de madrugada e neste momento ainda com -5.6C. As estacoes amadoras do Meteociel tambem mostraram -8 nos arredores de Bruxelas e -15 nas Ardenas. Tem sido até agora o periodo mais prolongado de frio que ja apanhei desde que vim para cá. Pena que seja seco e sem qualquer queda de neve.


----------



## hurricane (16 Dez 2022 às 09:05)

Finalmente acordei com acucar no terraco! Caiu uma neve leve durante a noite que deixou uma pequena pelicula de acucar refinado. 0C neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2022 às 13:12)

hurricane disse:


> Finalmente acordei com acucar no terraco! Caiu uma neve leve durante a noite que deixou uma pequena pelicula de acucar refinado. 0C neste momento.


Acordar com "acucar no terraco", soa a algo estranhamente divertido... 
Não há por aí um telemóvel que fotografe este "terraco com acucar"? Também gostávamos de ver...


----------



## Toby (16 Dez 2022 às 14:12)

João Pedro disse:


> Acordar com "acucar no terraco", soa a algo estranhamente divertido...
> Não há por aí um telemóvel que fotografe este "terraco com acucar"? Também gostávamos de ver...


Todos os residentes em Bruxelas reciclam açúcar para:


----------



## invent (17 Dez 2022 às 03:05)

Grande festival na Albânia, Sérvia e Montenegro


----------



## hurricane (18 Dez 2022 às 19:58)

E a vaga de frio comeca a chegar ao fim por aqui. A chuva já veio e a temperatura vai comecar a subir. No entanto como estava muito frio acumulado a superficie, tenho o meu terraco cheio de bocados de gelo da chuva congelada. Neve agora só lá para Janeiro espero.


----------



## hurricane (27 Dez 2022 às 19:32)

Previstas temperaturas record para o Ano Novo em praticamente toda a Europa! Para a Bélgica previsao de 15C! Acho que é melhor os Europeus se mentalizarem que o frio e neve no Inverno no Hemisfério Norte está destinado aos EUA. Já nem me lembro da última vez que as noticias referem queda de neve intensa na Europa.


----------



## tucha (28 Dez 2022 às 02:03)

hurricane disse:


> Previstas temperaturas record para o Ano Novo em praticamente toda a Europa! Para a Bélgica previsao de 15C! Acho que é melhor os Europeus se mentalizarem que o frio e neve no Inverno no Hemisfério Norte está destinado aos EUA. Já nem me lembro da última vez que as noticias referem queda de neve intensa na Europa.



Vou amanha para Madrid e passarei lá a passagem do ano..
Depois darei noticias...
Desde que nao chova está tudo ok, ainda que as maximas para esta semana estejam sempre abaixo dos 15 graus...
Vamos ver...


----------



## tucha (28 Dez 2022 às 18:52)

Entrada aqui na fronteira, na zona de fronteira, agora em badajoz, 12 graus, sem chuva, amesma temperatura que em Elvas...
So far so good, sem chuva e sem frio...
Diz a AEMET que hoje chove com alguma intensidade por lá ao final da noite, veremos quando eu lá chegar pelas 23 horas...


----------



## hurricane (31 Dez 2022 às 15:00)

A passagem de ano mais quente desde que há registos na Bélgica com 16C! Um Bom Ano de todos!


----------



## Msilva (31 Dez 2022 às 15:13)

Estou em Utrecht na Holanda e estão 15°


----------



## tucha (31 Dez 2022 às 16:50)

E daqui de Madrid, a 657 de altitude, um tempo fantastico hoje com sol  e céu  completamente limpo e sem vento.  
Algum Frio de manha hoje de manha com 7 graus ás 9 da manha, e agora com 13 graus, depois de dias muito nublados , com alguma chuva fraca ao final de dia 29, e com uma amplitude termica por vários quase inexistente, 10 -12 graus...
Vai ser uma passagem de ano com frio mas sem chuva nenhuma, ao contrario do norte do nosso pais, que espero que corra tudo bem...
Feliz ano novo a todos!


----------



## LMMS (31 Dez 2022 às 17:03)

105 mm acumulado em Nigran na Galiza e ainda faltam 5 horas para o dia terminar....


----------



## tucha (3 Jan 2023 às 22:03)

E continua o anti ciclone aqui bem presente  pela cidade de Madrid e arredores, hoje um dia de ceu completamente  limpo e já  muito frio...
Maximas muito constantes nos 12 graus (há  varios dias seguidos), minimas hoje na ordem dos 5, ou 6 graus, e com temperaturas onde andei , na serra de Guadarrama, Port de  Navecerrada (a quase 1900 metros de altitude) a 2 graus às  13 horas!! Amanha teremos minimas de 2 graus, portanto minimas a descer...
Muito frio, mas ausencia total de chuva ou vento...
Tempo tipico desta cidade no mes de Dezembro e Janeiro...
Em contrapartida Cantábria  e Pais Basco (San Sebastian por exemplo) , com maximas de 18 graus, e Murcia, mais a sul, com 20 graus...
Diferencas brutais mas o país  tambem é  gigantesco...
Neve, nem vê-la claro, embora esteja prevista a cotas de 1800 metros para o proximo Sabado aqui para a Comunidade de Madrid...
Nessa altura já  aqui nao estarei, já  estarei de volta a Lisboa, mas gostava de a ver, que já  tenho saudades de ver e sentir a neve!


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2023 às 15:54)

'Feels like summer': warm winter breaks temperature records in Europe
					

Record-high winter temperatures swept across parts of Europe over the new year, bringing calls from activists for faster action against climate change while offering short-term respite to governments struggling with high gas prices.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Pek (Segunda às 12:34)

A Rússia na sua própria galáxia de frio:

Temperaturas mínimas na Europa hoje:






Esta manhã





_Bonus track_. Temperaturas mínimas mundiais hoje.


----------



## StormRic (Segunda às 18:23)

Pek disse:


> A Rússia na sua própria galáxia de frio:


Se calha a mudar a circulação/posição do anticiclone, essa massa de ar pode desabar sobre a Europa.


----------



## Pek (Hoje às 17:55)

StormRic disse:


> Se calha a mudar a circulação/posição do anticiclone, essa massa de ar pode desabar sobre a Europa.



Não é uma consequência da massa fria russa ou do episódio anterior, mas diverti-me ao encontrá-la nesta saída do GFS.


----------

